# What do you remember 'bout this ol town



## kdubya

I remember leaving Astros / Oilers games at the Astrodome with my dad, going to eat seafood at the restaurant on Main. The name escapes me, but it had the huge crab and shrimp out front wearing cowboy hats ..? Then we'd go down the road past Old Spanish Trail and ride the ponies.

What do you remember about the Houston area that holds fond memories for you.

Kelly


----------



## CoolChange

That big ole Red Mobil Pegasus Sign hanging in the sky over downtown. Taking the bus from south main to the museum on a Saturday by myself. Dialing for Dollars on Ch. 13. LOL! You've got me thinking now!


----------



## qapd

How about Cadet Don and Kitterick.


----------



## kdubya

Don Mahoney and Gina Claire show.. Paul Bosch and Houston Wrestling


Kelly


----------



## GreatWhite4591

Paul Bosch and them cauliflower ears


----------



## CoolChange

Houston wrestling ruled! My memory is short but if I remember $3 would get you into the colloseum on a Sat. night.


----------



## CoolChange

First dome football game. Watching the Cougars beat Idaho St. 106-6


----------



## TomCat

The ponies were at Playland Park. The restaurant was..........,not Kapans, not....no...maybe...no. Don’t remember the name of the restaurant.


----------



## CoolChange

What was the name of the drive in down around OST or Main somewhere around the dome?


----------



## grayfish

TomCat said:


> The ponies were at Playland Park. The restaurant was..........,not Kapans, not....no...maybe...no. Don't remember the name of the restaurant.


Are you thinking of Gaido's at 9200 South Main


----------



## Tortuga

Kdub...that seafood joint was the original Gaidos..yep,the same one that is now down in Galveston. I pre-date you by about 35 years but still remember pretty good. Saturday was our big day...get our hands on two-bits..ride the bus downtown for a nickle and be sure to get a transfer..could ride all over Houston with that nickel. Could get into the "Popeye Club" at any theatre for another nickel..couple of serials (how about the Lone Ranger),a feature...and look at the girls.. Over to D'arcys for a cone for another nickel and still had a dime to blow.. High school days used to go over on Dowling St. and listen to the black blues bands...they all had a 'special' room in the back "For Whites Only"....guess it was their way of getting back at the Man...and we deserved it... Old ball games at Buff Stadium (Astros were the Buffalos in those days) out on the Gulf Freeway (which didn't exist then)...Good games...hot nights on 2x12 board seats swatting mosquitoes and drinking warm Southern Select beer.

Man...those were better days than these...

Old Phart


----------



## GreatWhite4591

I think that's where I watched Old Yeller when it was showing


----------



## TomCat

CoolChange©© said:


> Houston wrestling ruled! My memory is short but if I remember $3 would get you into the colloseum on a Sat. night.


I know I'm gonna spell these names wrong but here goes. Paul Bosch was the announcer. Pepper Gomez, Danny McShane, Duke Key-au-mooka, Masked Marvel, Gorgeous George and so on.


----------



## GreatWhite4591

Haystacks Calhoun


----------



## Brewgod

It was Kapan's.No, wait, Tortuga has itGaido's. Near the Whitehouse motel where we used to sneak in and go swim in the summer. Playland park,stepped on a lit cigarette barefoot there once. grew up about six blocks from there...Anyone ever eat at Alfred's in the village? HUGE corned beef sandwiches. Or El Patio, where El Meson is now? They always had the best Christmas tree in town.


----------



## GreatWhite4591

Here's a flashback

Luv Ya Blue

http://www.sportsecyclopedia.com/nfl/tenhou/houoilers.html


----------



## kdubya

Just remembered.. Meyer Speedway. 

Now, I was really young, but I remember it being a lil ol dirt track. One Saturday night we went Bobby Allison was a guest driver for the races as I recall.

Kelly


----------



## Tortuga

Cool Change..the Main St drive-in's were Princes and Orange Julius (OJ). There was another popular one named 'Syvils" on Travis about Alabama towards town.They only sold Carta Blanca beer..Wasted every buck we had cruising them joints on the weekends trying to make out with the car-hop girls..who were WAY smarter than we were, but they did get some pretty good tips from a bunch of kids trying to impress them ..LOL


----------



## fishbowl365

wahoo mcdaniel ,ernie ladd [went to elemetary school with his son]mil masqueras. herman short. dialing for dollars for sure. kitterick. peppermint park and playland park. door to door pony and cowboy pictures. home milk delivery charles chips 17 CENT GAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!my o my those were the days. PELICAN park as a quarantine station. free bubble gum at the gas station w/real full service.......etc etc etc ahhhhhhh


----------



## CoolChange

There ya go! Princes was the one I was thinking of! Wow! Order a chicken liver or gizzard basket for a buck in my day! Just thinking about it made my cholesterol go up 50 points!


----------



## TomCat

CoolChange©© said:


> What was the name of the drive in down around OST or Main somewhere around the dome?


On the North side we had the Thunderbird & Post Oak Drive in theaters. We also had Millers & The Texan drive in's on Hempstead Highway. Are you thinking about the Starlite.


----------



## Walkin' Jack

The old Majestic Movie theater down town. On Sundays when my dad was on the day shift and I was 5 or 6, circa 1950, my mom would take me on the bus and we'd go down town and see a movie. Then she'd take me to Grants and let me pick out one record (the old 78 rpm) Then, with any luck at all, we'd go to woolworths and make a stop at the soda fountain. 

BTW I remember the Houston Buffs. My grandfather started the original "Knot-hole gang" to help underpriveledged kids get in to see the games. The old Buff stadium was in the same general area that the Fingers warehouse store on the Gulf Fwy now sits, just south of down town.


----------



## Chuck

The restaurant I remember the most is Angelo's Fisherman's Wharf on South Main just outside of the Loop. All the Oilers and cheerleaders would gather there after the game in the back room. Tony Angelo is dead now but his wife and daughter just opened Angelo's Fishermans Wharf on 99 and I-10. Much smaller but great Oysters Rockerfeller!!


----------



## TomCat

Tortuga said:


> Cool Change..the Main St drive-in's were Princes and Orange Julius (OJ). There was another popular one named 'Syvils" on Travis about Alabama towards town.They only sold Carta Blanca beer..Wasted every buck we had cruising them joints on the weekends trying to make out with the car-hop girls..who were WAY smarter than we were, but they did get some pretty good tips from a bunch of kids trying to impress them ..LOL


Ain't it the truth!! Those girls could read us like books. It didn't take them but a minute to figure us out and play us for the suckers we were. Man I was stupid. Unfortunately not much has changed.


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Bellaire Theatre, Loews? Majestic? downtown, watched the Indy races "Live", Howard Johnsons, Wagon Wheel Burgers, Sports City (now the Galleria), Weingartens Grocery (had a movie theater for the kids), Sacco's Grocery, Christmas shopping Foleys downtown, also road the ponies and hung out at the Amusement Park on Main, Meyer Speedway, could hear it miles away, my Grandama liked Christies on Main for fried schrimp, later Johnnie Walkers?, West U. / Heights was the suburbs, swimming in the Olympic Pool at the Shamrock Hotel, hard to believe there were maybe 100,000 here back then.


----------



## CoolChange

I keep thinking I'll get rich on ebay with these, someday.


----------



## Melon

I remember driving Thur the Wasburn Tunnel at the age of 13 and having the Galena Park and Pasadena Police escort us home from a drive-inn theater. Boy we got our rears tore up by the old man after they had woke my parents up. The next day my dad ask me what where and what we went to see and said don't lie son or you get another whooping. So we told him the truth! We told him we went to the one with the big high fence around it and so forth! Well he was honest and didn't whoop us! Instead my mother beat the living daylights out of us with a buggy whip! LOL 

Also the old Monument Inn was always a Sunday treat!


----------



## aneel

A little different generation,but i sure miss Stevens and Pruet.When i was little my grand parents still had their house in south houston,i remember laying in the side yard and watching the big silver bellies come into hobby.


----------



## LIONESS-270

Not from there....but I miss the Mega gun shows at the AstroHall in the '70's...Many years of serious Gun trading...And Gus Cargile's bunch at the Albert Thomas Automatic gun collectors shows...Had a Motor home then and made most of them......

You can never go home.........But remembering the good ole days is a sweet reminder...


----------



## CoolChange

Doesn't matter, your generation. The memories are the important part. That's what keeps a society alive. Hey, I'm 52 and I miss Stevens and Pruett! But that's all I miss about KLOL unless you mention Moby in the Morning! And outlaw dave and... heck with it. Change is good, right?


----------



## ChickFilet

Northline Drive-in. The blimp flying overhead. Hydens. Downtown Foleys. Candycane Park. Astroworld. Spaghetti Warehouse. Nolan Ryan. Dan Pastorini. James Coney Island. Driving on the beach on Galveston Island. The signs on the side of 45 for years and years that said "coming soon - foleys, jc penney" where Greenspoint was built.


----------



## fridayfisher

I remember driving on Loop 610 before it opened(16 y.o.).Riding motorcycles up to the top of the ship channel bridge before it opened (21y.o. and drinking beer )Ogero's Italian where the Oilers came on the south side. Growing up by Hobby airport on sunday evenings when we were trying to watch Bonanza and all the planes coming in. We had rabbit ears before we got a roof top antenna. Driving to Galveston after hurricane Carla.Me and one granpa going to the coliseum to watch wrestlin Killer Karl Kox and me and another granpa going to Meyer to watch the races. Went to that same coliseum to see Jimi Hendrix for my first concert. 13 y.o.


----------



## aneel

yeah its good cool but isure miss klol it was ripped right from us!!!!!!lol If your a rocker theres just not much to choose from.Classic(wich is good) to alternetive(its alright) no in between.But hey your right its all in the memories.If we didnt have that what would we have.To tell you the truth my most fondest is just spending time with my pawpaw on the ride up there,just talkn bout fishn and huntin and all his old days.


----------



## galbayfisher

I remember........
>Playland park, Peppermint Park, swimming Mason Park, Hot Wells, Kiddieland (kirby&main)
>Bill Bennetts, Sonny Look, Kaphan, Lockwood Inn, las Casuelas, Pappa burger, Dentlers Pier 21, Barbque Inn, Duetts Truck stop, Fall Festival KC hall on Whitney Dr.
>Airline, Shepherd, Market, Irvington Drive inns, Lowes,Majestic, Metropolitan, Ritz, Navaway, Don Gordon, Santa Rosa, El Capitan, Broadway, Yale, Granada, Garden Oaks
>Old Museum at zoo, Front window of Downtown Foley's at Christmas, Foleys dropping Easter eggs with money, Colt 45 stadium, first channel 8 telethon meeting Micky Mantle, Winkler, Texan and Princess Drive Ins
>Kitirik, Cadet Don, MaryJane, Mr Caboose, Seymour, capn Kangaroo
>Rainbow Texas Toast, Dentlers potatoe chips, Marini's empanadas, Jimmy Walkers
>Nick Gerhart, Ron Stone, Sid Lasher, Ray Conway

Do you remember Weird on 13 on Saturday nites? What was the name of the counterpart on Channel 11?

wade fishing the water treatment at St Luis Pass............


----------



## Cap-N-Red

galbayfisher said:


> I remember........
> >Playland park, Peppermint Park, swimming Mason Park, Hot Wells, Kiddieland (kirby&main)
> >Bill Bennetts, Sonny Look, Kaphan, Lockwood Inn, las Casuelas, Pappa burger, Dentlers Pier 21, Barbque Inn, Duetts Truck stop, Fall Festival KC hall on Whitney Dr.
> >Airline, Shepherd, Market, Irvington Drive inns, Lowes,Majestic, Metropolitan, Ritz, Navaway, Don Gordon, Santa Rosa, El Capitan, Broadway, Yale, Granada, Garden Oaks
> >Old Museum at zoo, Front window of Downtown Foley's at Christmas, Foleys dropping Easter eggs with money, Colt 45 stadium, first channel 8 telethon meeting Micky Mantle, Winkler, Texan and Princess Drive Ins
> >Kitirik, Cadet Don, MaryJane, Mr Caboose, Seymour, capn Kangaroo
> >Rainbow Texas Toast, Dentlers potatoe chips, Marini's empanadas, Jimmy Walkers
> >Nick Gerhart, Ron Stone, Sid Lasher, Ray Conway
> 
> Do you remember Weird on 13 on Saturday nites? What was the name of the counterpart on Channel 11?
> 
> wade fishing the water treatment at St Luis Pass............


I feel old , thinking back. I remember riding the ponies as a youngster at the age of 4 or 5 at Kiddieland Park located at the corner of Main and what is now Kirby. Kirby didn't run thru to Main St. then. It was owned by a black family and was only sold a few years back. It was run by 3 different genarations of that family. I took my girls out there to ride the ponies when they were young also. They're 46 & 48 now.

Below is a picture of West University Elementry School which served as the original Pershing Jr. High. Hard to picture West U. back then. I was in school there in the mid forties. The Coca Cola Bottling Co. was a big thing when it was built on Bissonet. The Grand opening was a big party. Buffalo Spdwy. stopped at Bissonet as there was rice a field between there and where Richmond Ave. is now.


----------



## mastercylinder60

when i was a little kid back in the 60's, my dad took me to the top of the humble building (exxon bldg), which then was the tallest building in houston at 44 stories.


----------



## CHARLIE

Let me think

Bulldog drive in on Shepherd and Princes across the street. Going to playland park both the park and the raceway behind it, arrowhead park (more racing) going to Princes drive in on main and drag racing, also to the Drive in in Pasadena and drag racing by the San Jacinto monument, Racing out Stubner Airline when nothing was there but farms, fishing in the bayou on 11th street just west of Sheperd drive, cartching bass and also shooting them from the bridge with a 22, its now Timbergrove, Eating at Felix mexican restaurant on Westheimer and the waiter never wrote anything down, going out on Spencer hwy between South houston and La porte and duck hunting and goose hunting, watching them build sherman tanks across from where buff stadium was also going to the Houston buffalo games and setting in the "knot hole gang" spot way out in left field. thats just a few. Oh one more having Kitirik sit in my lap once while i was playing Santa wheewww. Oh yeah swimming at studewood park in the summer the Saturday shows at the Studewood theatre on 11 th st. Get in for a 9 cents. Staying with Paw Paw at churchill bridge on the San bernard river oh I could go on and on. First date at the Airline drive in theatre oh my God.


Charlie


----------



## 85LoneStar

I was on the Kitterick show!


----------



## Livininlogs

*The resturant with the Crab*

That would be Christy's I do remember the horses at playland park and I remember the man coming out and taking me off my horse. Seems the pony was not going fast enough for this olo cowppoke so I took off my belt and was using it to motivate the ole guy. Didn't work....LOL


----------



## Belt Sanders

Peppermint Park, Myer's Speedway, Houston Wraslin with Paul Bosch, Free colored Easter Chicks at Gulfgate Mall (the only Mall), Weird Theatre(TV scary movies), SHOCK Theatre (TV scary movies), Alabama Theatre, Majestic Metro, Garden Oaks Theatre, Kitterick and Cadet Don, Redding's Ice Cream Parlor, Bill Mraz Ballroom, No 610 Loop, Foley's Downtown Parade, Foley's had air conditioning and escalators. Riding the Bus everywhere.
Tar Streets. 
I remember walking to the neighborhood swimming pool on the sidewalk and when there was a cross street we ran across as fast as we could and we left footprints in the tar street because the tar was hot melted.
I remember the city flatbed trucks dumping huge piles of oyster shells that they spread out to melt into those same neighborhood tar streets.


----------



## Guest

Chuck said:


> The restaurant I remember the most is Angelo's Fisherman's Wharf on South Main just outside of the Loop. All the Oilers and cheerleaders would gather there after the game in the back room. Tony Angelo is dead now but his wife and daughter just opened Angelo's Fishermans Wharf on 99 and I-10. Much smaller but great Oysters Rockerfeller!!


ANGELO'S FISHERMANS WHARF HAS ALREADY CLOSED DOWN OFF 99 AND I-10 ABOUT A MONTH OR TWO AGO...


----------



## JShupe

*Ohhh Man*

How about going to Birthday Parties at Peppermint park....

I remember when 1960 was a 2 lane highway and they used to street race cars down it!

I also remember Paul Bosch every Saturday morning.. some wrestlers not mentioned were Gino Hernandez, Ivan Von Ruschke "THE CLAW".... how about the VON ERICK BROTHERS!!!!!! ...and to think I am just 35....

This old city was incredible....

JDS


----------



## Chuck

K.SCHACKAI said:


> ANGELO'S FISHERMANS WHARF HAS ALREADY CLOSED DOWN OFF 99 AND I-10 ABOUT A MONTH OR TWO AGO...


 Wow...that didn't last too long. Too bad...wish I had their Oyster Rockerfeller receipe. They were nice folks but the location did not seem to be that good.
Thanks for the heads up...we were thinking about going out there again.


----------



## ssb

*Houston*

FOND

GATEWAY CRYSTAL POOL - A BIG PUBLIC 
SWIMMING POOL on South Main

Horse race track on ost
Playland park

Ponies at kirby and South Main
Houston Buffalos baseball team 
where fingers is on gulf freeway
Colisem where 
Elvis
Rodeo 
Wrestling
BoatShows 
Harlem Globe Trotters

FISHING in herman park ponds
Hunting doves in our back yards

Old school house where neimans is at Westheimer and post oak

Avalon Drugs

NOT FOND memory:
SEGREGATION on 
buses
movie theaters
resturants
bathrooms


----------



## Trouthunter

We ate at Angelo's, their new place and the food was great...the location and lack of advertisement probably got them as we were the only customers in the place at that time.



I remember going to gun shows with my Dad at the Albert Thomas Convention Center downtown. Carrying rifles, shotguns and handguns while walking down the streets of downtown Houston from where we parked...got some looks from folks too.



I remember the great shrimp baskets at Princess Hamburgers, shopping at Foleys, Joskey's, Neiman Marcus downtown and the first "auto-mat" that I'd ever seen at Woolworth's. 



There was a cafeteria downtown that was great but the name escapes me.



I miss Westbury Square and other haunts we would go to when I was young... but then I miss being young too.



TH


----------



## limey

The drive in movie @ Hillcroft & Bellaire Blvd. & Sharpstown was a long way out in the '70's.


----------



## Tortuga

Hey, ssb..you hit a nerve with remembering the school at Westheimer and Post Oak. In the late 30's my folks bought 10 acres out there on Post Oak and built us a nice brick two story house. Westheimer was black-top to Post Oak but Post Oak was still just shell and gravel..We had a horse, a cow and about 200 chickens at our home out in the 'country'.. Lived there for a couple of years then it was time for me to start school. That brick school you mentioned was only about 1/2 mile from us, but the unfortunate thing was that it didn't have indoor plumbing...yep..that's right..just a few outhouses out in back . LOL..My Mother blew a gasket and said her kids were not going to school anyplace that didn't at least have plumbing..so Dad sold the place and we moved into the city. Think he got about 20 grand for the new house and 10 acres and was tickled pink about his deal. Our lot is now where the Williams Tower and the Water Wall are now in the Galleria...Land there is probably about 20 grand/square foot. 

Lawdy, lawdy..if he had just held on to that land, I could be livin' on the Riviera right now..LOL

Do you remember that **** pool hall at the intersection of Post Oak and Westheimer.Can't recall the name of it but it was always full of cars.Too young at the time to wonder what was goin' on in there...

Ahhhh, hind-sight...but it was/is all good anyhows..

JD


----------



## Tight Knot

Meyers Speedway on a hot summer night watching Tony Barcelona in the stock cars and Bill White in the mods then catching the crazy figure eight at the end. Man ya'll have brought back some great memories.
Tight Knot


----------



## Belt Sanders

limey said:


> The drive in movie @ Hillcroft & Bellaire Blvd. & Sharpstown was a long way out in the '70's.


Was that the Chief Drive-In?


----------



## AL-umineum

MMMMMMM.I was justa lad, but El Patio was the Shiznit!!

Remember when Dixie Farm Road (FM-1959) was still Kalichi(sp?)? Playing at the ballpark off of dixie farm road(before Brio caused it to shut down).

Jeff


Brewgod said:


> It was Kapan's.No, wait, Tortuga has itGaido's. Near the Whitehouse motel where we used to sneak in and go swim in the summer. Playland park,stepped on a lit cigarette barefoot there once. grew up about six blocks from there...Anyone ever eat at Alfred's in the village? HUGE corned beef sandwiches. Or El Patio, where El Meson is now? They always had the best Christmas tree in town.


----------



## ComeFrom?

San Jacinto Inn - next to the U.S.S. Texas Battleship in Baytown. All u could eat for 7 bucks each! CF?


----------



## Chuck

Remember the big lighted ball on top of a building in downtown that would change colors based upon the weather forcast.

The home plate from Busch Stadium is still exactly where it was when the stadium was in use...Fingers has made a small baseball musuem around the home plate in the floor.

When the Washburn Tunnel was the only way to get across the Houston Ship Channel unless you wanted to travel all the way to downtown or go across the ferry at the Monument. 

Ever go to the Pleasure Pier (now the Flagship Hotel) when it was an amusement park and musuem in Houston? How about Splash Days when they threw thousands of plastic pill bottles out of a helicopter flying along the Seawall...each bottle had a slip of paper with a prize from a local merchant.

How about when Baytown only had one high school...the Ganders. The football team must have fielded 200 players for every game! And the band was so large, they covered the entire field during halftime. But they could sure play!

And going to Playland Park out on South Main. 

Or traveling east from Houston when the only way was Hiway 90 before I-10 was built. We traveled back to Mississippi every summer and that was a long haul on 90!



As much fun as it is to remember these things, I am with Trouthunter when he said "but I miss being young too!"


----------



## scottrboat

*Headin out of town to the beach*

How about the big shell sign on top of the building downtown that rotated?
The steel mill building just out of downtown on 45 South that had a huge neon on the side. Proven Products, washers, dryers and boat motors.
Building Almeda Mall, the old military plane that was in a field off of 45South near Webster. Piggly Wiggly in Galv on the way to Sea isle. Geese on 45 between Dickinson and Causeway. All the bait camps on the South Jetty. Oh yea and huge trout runs at the jetties. Monster net seines at Bolivar and West end. Driving off of Seawall onto West beach. Concrete duck blinds in West Bay, San Luis pass a LOT wider, The crane when it still had a cab, boom and rigging on the left heading out to Sea Isle. Just a very rusted diesel Motor now. Dove hunting at Little York and Antoine. Riding motorcycles up and down 290 when they were first building it. Evans Music when there were a lot of fields between them and 610. Delhomes sporting goods on Long Point. Getting autographs from 6 hall of famers at the club in the astrodome during an oldtimers pre game. The "Red Rooster" knocking the #$%p out of the ball at the baseball game. Roger playing great shortstop. Spring Woods and Spring Branch great football. OK, OK I am getting a brain cramp. Last but not least Orange Julius's in the malls!!!! It pays to be a native H'towner


----------



## luv2fish

what about "Angelos Fishermans Wharf" That was yummy. it has been gone since about 1984 then they made it a volleyball club.


----------



## luv2fish

How bout Gulfgate Bowling Alley, under the mall. I was a bowler there, that lady could cook some Corn Dogs. And they had miracle whip. How bout "Globe" and Newberrys and the walgreens at the mall with the man that mixed the medicine. and thre ice cream counter. AND telephone rd drive in, and Monday night movies.for 1.00 Man, this brings back some memories.


----------



## luv2fish

Don't forget Roller derby at the coliseum What about Ferrels Ice Cream PArlor, if you ate a pigs trough (10 SCOOPS)you had to stand on your chair and snort and say "I MADE A PIG OUT OF MYSELF AT FERRELS"


aND THE ZOO WAS LIKE 20 SCOOPS WITH ANIMALS HANGING OVER THE EDGE, AND LATER I'D BE HANGING my belt. HAHA!!! And the cool Shakeys Pizza on Spencer Hwy


----------



## Reel Bender

And it only took 44 posts before someone mentioned swimming at Gateway!!!!!!!!!

I was just a lil squirt, but I rememberr the Bobbing tower, and the "Bubble."

Oh yeah TroutHunter I remember the family hitting Shakey's in Westbury Square, usually after our games at Fun Stadium.


----------



## luv2fish

I am so grateful to the Lord that I still have my mind and can remember. THanks you all, this is a happy post. I needed a smile today.


----------



## Dr. Krol

I remember driving through downtown on the old brick streets with the trolly rails still in them and making our way over to The Hempstead Highway. Boy, seemed like that old 
1953 Chevy Bellaire would go forever coming from old Baytown. I also remember the RED Pegasus Downtown. Boy has there been some water under the bridge since then.

All the best.

Dr. Krol


----------



## Drew_Smoke

It is too bad about Toni Angelo's. She is a nice gal and the food was good. I hope she hasn't given up.

Meyer Speedway- that old security guard yelling at us to get out of the tallow trees where we were trying to sneak a peek.

Nick Kozak was our favorite wrassler. My old man used to see him in the 60s in Austin where his co had good seats. I later went to school with his boy.


----------



## Reel Bender

Gas Wars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My dad used to own some Gulf stations one on Stella Link the other on S. Braeswood.
I remember during the summer changing the Price sign numerous times in a day.


----------



## ChickFilet

More memories bubbling up... Joskey's, Shakey's, El Patio, Ferrell's, San Jacinto Inn. You guys are getting me seriously nostalgic. I loved Ferrell's. In addition to ice cream, I always got a couple of cinnamin sticks. I still love those things! Also Alfie's Fish & Chips. I loved going into town. We would always get to stop at one of those places. Out in Oak Ridge North all we had was the Dairy Queen. Don't forget Stuckey's!


----------



## TexasDux

*Der* *Wienerschnitzel! On Gessner*


----------



## Fish-a-mon

*Der* *Wienerschnitzel! On Gessner Chuckwagon on Longpoint Esquire Ballroom Tin Hall Thunderbird The Tree on Longpoint Bonanza on Wirt road The hotel that would light up the big star when the Astros won.*


----------



## TomCat

Utah Carl and The jamboree Boys. Brought to you by the Gulf Coast Furniture Warehouse in Alvin, Texas


----------



## capt. david

nobody mentioned christi's seafood on main. how about sonny looks. they had a knight on a horse in the front of the reasturant. we use to feed it carrots as a kid. how about the cellar door on weslayn and bellaire. i'm so glad i live on the west end now!


----------



## Livininlogs

*So many things to remember*

About the good ole days

Kitirik, CAdet Don, Dialing for Dollars. Riding the ponies at playland park, All the great eating places where you were treated like a customer and not someone interupting a break break. The best part was the cartoons. Bug, Porky, Daffy, Yosimite Sam, Felix the cat, Johnny Quest, Three Stooges. Yea you can say there was violance but I can never remember anyone getting shot and dieing in one of these cartoon, of course I thought I could strap a rockeet on my hinnie and fly into a mountain an live....LOL. They were good entertaining and not like this japanese garbage they are watching now. There were some pretty cool thing to remember from the good ole days but then I remember not AC in the house or cars, that was not so good...lol Seems our kids will look back on their good ole days and remember too. Nows not so bad either, older now with different priorities. Would never want to go back now knowing there was not a Tackle unlimited, Bass Pro, Gander Mountain, or Academy. Now-a-days does have some pretty cool things


----------



## Fishdaze

As for mentioning Houston Wrestling and the wrestlers, no one mentioned Ivan Putski. For some reason, he's one I'll never forget.


----------



## west bay chaser

About wrestlers, how about Wahoo McDaniels. Going to watch the Oilers practicing at Ellington field in the 1st years.


----------



## railman

Stuarts drive in on N.Main and Gulf Freeway where they had air conditioning tubes that you could put in your car window.Playland park on S Main where the roller coaster scared me to death.Carhops at Princes on Washington Ave.How about leaving your house wide open all night or while you are gone?How about no graffiti all over the place.Yellow un-airconditioned city busses The Rapid Transit.Humble oil and going to the top of the Humble building to view the city.Majestic and Metropolitan and Lowes Theaters downtown.Princes and Bulldog Drive inns on Shepherd Dr. Airline and Shepherd drive in theaters.So many memories.


----------



## tight line

How Bout Lets Make Deal,dark Shadows,oh And Speed Racer!


----------



## tight line

Trouthunter Do You Remember The Guy That Owned A 63 Or 64 
Corvette.jvk


----------



## Walkin' Jack

I just happen to remember the old AL Bell show in Channel 2. It was Houston's local version of Dick Clark's American Bandstand. In my senior year one of my good friends (a girl but not a girlfriend) and her boyfriend were regulars on the show. When she broke up with him she invited me to be her dance partner for the rest of the year. We won lots of records, which she somehow always wound up with. 

I remember that the boys all had to wear coats and ties and I'm here ta tell ya that those lights were HOT! Still it was a blast. So if you were around in the 1961/62 school year and watched the Al Bell show on Saturday afternoon at 3:00 then you have seen me on TV.


----------



## Van

FishinChick© said:


> *Northline Drive-in. The blimp flying overhead*. Hydens. Downtown Foleys. Candycane Park. Astroworld. Spaghetti Warehouse. Nolan Ryan. Dan Pastorini. *James Coney Island.* Driving on the beach on Galveston Island. *The signs on the side of 45 for years and years that said "coming soon - foleys, jc penney" where Greenspoint was built*.


That was actually Airline Drive-in and I remember going to see John Wayne in the Green Berets there. 


FishinChick© said:


> More memories bubbling up... *Joskey's, Shakey's,* El Patio, Ferrell's, San Jacinto Inn. You guys are getting me seriously nostalgic. I loved Ferrell's. In addition to ice cream, I always got a couple of cinnamin sticks. I still love those things! Also *Alfie's Fish & Chips*. I loved going into town. We would always get to stop at one of those places. Out in *Oak Ridge North* all we had was the Dairy Queen. Don't forget Stuckey's!


 Oak Ridge North... no wonder you remembered a lot of what I did. WOW! You certainly hit on a lot of mine. I also remember walking to Northline Mall in bare feet during the summer and having to stop in the littel patches of grass to let our feet cool off.

Another drive-in I remember was Irvington and the little drive-in restaraunt across the street... I think it was a Prince's.

I remember see this huge pile of dirt west of Greenspoint and wondering what the heck it would be. When I found out it would be a betlway like 610 I was curious. It took years for that to ever happen.

I remember the air raid siren going off every Friday at noon at the fire station.

I remember... oh well, some days my memory deserts me. :headknock :rotfl:


----------



## Badhabit

Super awesome thread, brings back so many memories, the Hyatt with the spinning restaraunt on top was cool, Micheal Angelo's on Westheimer which is still there, I got to watch John Wayne filming the Hell Fighters on Goose Creek oil field, shook hands with George Jones at Trinity River Lake estates and listened to him sing "The Race is On" while standing right beside him on the top of a stagecoach with a hat, vest, and duel gun belt with capgun pistols on my hips..... Ahhh, what I would give for times to still be like they were........


----------



## Gary

Van said:


> That was actually Airline Drive-in and I remember going to see John Wayne in the Green Berets there.


I havent heard those words in years.

The Airline Drive in!  Im a north sider way back. My first house was on Bolling lane just off Tidwell and Airline in 78. I used to hang out at Big Bear on Tidwell and Fulton. Later on the bar across the street changed its name to the Bourbon Cowboy. I was in the house band. I lived in those apatments behing Gallery Homes, before it was Gallery Furniture. I lived in allmost every complex near Aldine HS. And I have been known to get in a fight or two at the "Western Swing". I met John Anderson there once.

Ahh! The REAL north side!


----------



## TooShallow

Oh yeah, Shakey's at Westbury square. The glass blower and the Head Shop at the square. The surf shop just across the street. Corky Carrol Space Sticks!! Surfing the Agnes swell at the pier in Freeport; EPIC; busted my Space Stick up under the pier and almost lost my life. Riding bicycles to Memorial Park for a days outing. Meyerland Plaza and the woods with the big house just across 610. Visiting/touring the Dome before it opened. Skateboarding Braes Bayou. And yes Bellaire was a clapboard low income neighborhood (say what)!


----------



## kj

*rasslin*

What about Johnny Valentine and Jose Lothario?
My grandma lived off telephone between 45 and 610 and that old trailer is still up on that pole.I think it is a cantina or something now.


----------



## Reel Bender

Here comes Pride down the back stretch
Heartaches a going to the inside
My Tears are holding back........................................

Sounds like you guys predate me.

I remember wabbit hunting on what eventually became the Holmes road dump off S Main.

Oh and don't forget McClendon triple Drive Inn Movies


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*North Oak Mall*

I didn't read the whole thread.
But Hot Rod magazine did a piece on North Oaks Mall probably in 1977 or 78.


----------



## Badhabit

The Redbluff theatre was kinda interesting... :biggrin:


----------



## ssb

*get together*

Do we dare have a 2cool lunch at Felixs or a night out at blancos?

Or better yet the fishing tournament?


----------



## baitkiller

I didn't get to Houston until 1980. 1st concert was Frank Moreno and Mahogany Rush at the Coliseum. Witnessed a stabbing on the way out. Culture shock for a country boy! My two hangouts back then, that nobody has mentioned, was the Agora Ballroom on Richmond and Cardi's on Westheimer. Worked graveyards downtown the first 4 years I was here. Many strange sights downtown after midnight back then. Anybody remember the gang of roller skaters that would skate the parking garages after downtown was empty? Urban Legends? Urban cowboys? Been too long...
Anybody remember bottle rocket wars at the Addicks dam?

Peace

Rockerfellers on Washington...


----------



## trout250

That was a baily's across from the irvington drive inn.

Man you guys are bringing back some memories- only princess's drive inn not mentioned so far is the one on jensen drive, it had a little amusement park in the lot next door to it. You had the Tidwell well drive inn on tidwell an homestead rd, that I know some of you people that attended jeff Davis an smiley way back when have bound to saw a picture or to at.

We had to work the wrestling matches collecting money for the march of dimes when I first got in the fire dept, so I hated the wrestling matching matches in my later yrs. But i remember tarzan mike , Duke Kumako, an all those guys


----------



## Walkin' Jack

Badhabit said:


> The Redbluff theatre was kinda interesting... :biggrin:


Now Darrell, you KNOW that was in Pasa-git-down-dena. MY stomping grounds. 'Course now I never went there my self. but.....................


----------



## ChickFilet

Ok, anyone who grew up in Spring/Oak Ridge... remember Floyd's?


----------



## podnuh

Going to the major league allstar game at old Buffs Stadium. Yes, it actually happened after the 1961 major league season just before the old colt 45's began playing in 1962.
Watching movies at the drive in hamburger place on Griggs Road. I remember fondly the old drive in theatres, especially the old South Main and the Loew's on Hillcroft and Bellaire.


----------



## kdubya

Gilley's, Cardi's, BullWhip..... Ahhhh, the days of foggy stupor. Yes, I am that diverse in my musical/cultural tastes. lol

Now I'm lucky to make it through a glass of Chocolate Ice Cream with milk.

Any of you 80's rockers remember the 101KLOL Rock and Roll Auctions at the Summit ? And my old favorite, the TEXXAS JAM at the 'Dome.


Kelly


----------



## podnuh

Anyone remember when the Beatles played the Coliseum? 5 bucks a ticket and everyone was amazed that anyone would pay that much for a ticket.


----------



## Matapanga

Jimmy Wynn, Doug Rader, Bob Watson, Going to concerts in Sam Houston Coliseum and Jeppesen Stadium, churches weren't the size of small cities, Neil Armstrong speaking at an assembly at my school.


----------



## fishbowl365

hey tight knot my dad used to race at meyer speedway. he drove a 57 chevy stock car #54. how about joe plowman aka the galveston gambler. ronnie chumley. the bettenhausens. all the vita fresh sponsored cars.those were great times. hoe about when they first started using wings on the modifieds and yes bill white #2 was a fovorite........


----------



## fishbowl365

how about the sinclar dinosours. kips big boy. the skating rink near gulfgate. what about the original JImmy Walkers in Kemah. or when NASA was really a big deal. or when the city ended at almeda mall....


----------



## Walkin' Jack

Any one remember GulfGate Mall. That was in the mid to late 50s I'm a thinkin'. The only freeway in those days was I-45 south from Down Town to Galveston. No Loop 610 for a few more years yet. We all thought we were in tall cotton then, don'tcha know!


----------



## Melon

How about the old Tuffy's bait camp on the east end of Galveston


----------



## Chuck

Been there , done that too! Used to be able to park on the side of Red Bluff and watch the movie before the city made the put up the big fences...you did not need sound for those movies!!! Walking Jack told me that!

Used to bowl at the Gulfgate Mall...the only downstairs bowling alley in Houston.



Badhabit said:


> The Redbluff theatre was kinda interesting... :biggrin:


----------



## ChickFilet

Numbers, cruising lower Westheimer, Countryland Ballroom, Oakhurst Ballroom (yes I was pretty diverse there too Kelly!)

How about the Houston Open at The Woodlands Country Club? Anyone else here grow up that far north? McCullough vs. Conroe High School?



kdubya said:


> Gilley's, Cardi's, BullWhip..... Ahhhh, the days of foggy stupor. Yes, I am that diverse in my musical/cultural tastes. lol
> 
> Now I'm lucky to make it through a glass of Chocolate Ice Cream with milk.
> 
> Any of you 80's rockers remember the 101KLOL Rock and Roll Auctions at the Summit ? And my old favorite, the TEXXAS JAM at the 'Dome.
> 
> Kelly


----------



## birdnester

Love these nostalgic threads where the Boomers chime in.......don't matter where ya grow'd up in America....we all have the same stories.....at one time wore ****-skin caps......cowboy hat with two cap pistols......blue jeans and white t-shirts were our uniform.....on our bikes...we had the run of the city...wouldn't dream of givin kids today that kind of freedom...too bad ..watta gyp for them

I can only reminisce locally startin @ 1977..........remembers dancin on a roof at a joint called Codys in the mongoose section... drive-in theaters on the loop near the dome.......drivin down to the beach on the old 288 which is now Almeda Rd........went through Arcola, Angleton and Clute by all these cool rice fields............remembers a billboard along that route for a gas station that read: "HEP-U-SEF" ......thought to myself back then that i'm sure gonna like this place(Texas)...these folks talk and spell like me. ....and once to the beach in Surfside i could drive the entire beach all the way to SLP pier.....no stinkin bulkhead blockin the view......had one o them VW Things that could fold the windshield down and drive under the pier and make it all the way up to the toll bridge. Built a fence around my back yard made out of driftwood scavenged from SS to San Looie.

Yip.....remembers after us was the X-generation.......this last generation is called the Baby Boomerang generation...cuz they leave home...then move back in. Does anyone rember the song "My Boomerang Won't Come Back"?.....please mr. custar....i don't wanna go

oh yeah...someone mentioned empenadas at Marinis (banana special...yum)....remember the walls in that place was one big graffiti collage....next door to the Udder Delight... ice cream


----------



## Omanj

I remember my Dad and I going to Heights Tackle Shop to get our Green and Yellow Japenese trolling jigs before we went out on the Captain Doc on Pier 17 in Galveston. We bought our inshore and offshore reels there. Inshore we used Ambassadour 6000 red reels and Penn 4/0 and 6/0 for offshore. My favorite though was a Garcia 624 reel that held a lot of line. Our rods were custom bult at a shop next to a newstand Downtown. We also went out on the Texsun and the Buccaneer at Pier 19 and on Muccowich (sp) Partyboats out of Freeport. I remember watching Friday night wrestling matches with my Mom and Dad and my Grandmother at the Sam Houston Coliseum. I remember Gary Hart with Spoiler # 1 and 2, Johnny Valentine (bad guy for a couple of years and good guy later), The Crusher, Killer Kowalski, Wild Bull Curry and Son, Fritz Von Erich (The Iron Claw), and Pepper Gomez. I remember them smashing some bricks on his stomach with a sledge hammer while he was lying down on the ring mat. Ernie Ladd, Boris Molinko, Mil Mascaras, Danny McShane (later a referee) and Dick Raines ( bad referee). I remember this big black woman named Mamma that would give the bad guys grief (especially when they cheated by "blinding" the good guy with "something they had hidden in their trunks". She always had a ringside seat. I also remember us stopping by Shipley's Donuts on the way home to my Grandma's (Boy what a treat!). Good thread. Thanks for the flood of memories!


----------



## mastercylinder60

i saw elvis at the houston livestock show and rodeo in february of 1970. he and the group circled around the astrodome dirt infield on a huge flatbed trailer as girls hung screaming at the railing. 

jimi hendrix played houston in the summer of 1968, but my mom wouldn't take me. i've never understood why. she wouldn't take me to see the beatles in august of '65, either. gee, mom!

saw led zeppelin in 1975 at the sam houston colliseum, among about 50 other concerts in the early 70's. my general admission ticket cost me $6.00! (i still have almost all of my concert ticket stubs). remember the dj "crash" on klol? i had one of those t-shirts with the animated running radio waving his arms and dragging his electrical cord.

thinking back to all of the wrestlers mentioned in this wonderful thread is a hoot.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

LagunaShupe said:


> How about going to Birthday Parties at Peppermint park.... JDS


Had my 6th birthday party there.

Riding to Bear Creek Park from Long Point and Gessner and being nothing but back roads the whole way.
Playing IN Buffalo Bayou. Leaving the house at 800 and not returning till dark and no one worried. 
Going to the Spring Branch pool, going into the diving bell and waiting for girls to jump off the diving board hoping to catch a peak.
Playing for the peewee football championship at Tully Stadium on then new Astroturf.
And most definitely Paul Bosch and wrestling!


----------



## seapro

I remember Colt stadium and the Colt .45's baseball team. I also remember the construction of the Astrodome which was touted as the eighth wonder of the world.


----------



## podnuh

I grew up a half-block away from Westbury Square and remember the golden times when the Electric Paisley smoke shop was in business. Stupidest move that management of the center made the decision not to renew the leases on stores of this type. They didn't want the center to have this type of clientele. Downhill after this. I remember climbing into the top tier of the fountain to get coins. We really cleaned up...perhaps 7 or 8 bucks in an evening. It doesn't sound like much money now, but gas costs 17.9cents a gallon. I worked as a dishwasher at the Casa del Toro Mexican restaurant. 1.25 per hour, but no one finished the 20oz beers and I got to finish them off. They also made killer enchiladas. Not bad for a 16 year old....LOL


----------



## podnuh

Rode the bus down to the Delman Theatre to see "Enemies from Space". It was so scary that half of the audience was watching from the back.


----------



## RonE

Houston Buffolows baseball. My grandfather taught me how to open peanuts with one hand.


----------



## Hurricane Mike

What about the Plantation Club


----------



## Belt Sanders

Johnny Weismueller as Jungle Jim and Cheetah autograph appearance at the Globe Store at West Belt and I-10.
Village Inn Pizza Parlor.
eating Butter Beans and Ham Hocks at Western Kitchen.
Gilley's.
Ray Hay's Cajun food at Richmond/RR tracks (now Rajun Cajun's).
How about the machine that made vulcanized piggy banks of the Humble Bldg on the Humble Bldg Top Observation Floor (tallest bldg in Houston).


----------



## podnuh

The grand opening of Weingarten's grocery store #50 at West Belfort and Chimney Rock. They had the Oscar Meyer Weinermobile there. 
Also remember the "white" and "colored" water fountains and restrooms...some memories aren't so pleasant.


----------



## kdubya

The Thrill Show and Destruction Derby. I can still hear Bill Bailey, and smell the fumes.


Kelly


----------



## samsonhunt

*Flooding*

The HUGE schrimp at Lynchburg Crossing, motorcycle racing at the dome, flat track and steeple chase. Doug Rader whippin Cesear Cedeno on the plane for acting like a superstar. Fishing with my dad with "Hellbender" lures. Would have love to went fishing or hunting with Oiler Carl Mauk. Luv Ya Blue, and watching Nolan Ryan put every thing he had into EVERY pitch. Going to the top of the Humble building and thinking it was tall, my dad used to tell me he built it by himself then he would say "well I had help 1 day".


----------



## Bigwater

How bout the Swing in front of the strip club on the South Loop hanging from the bill board. Just West of the Dome. The lady would swing in it and cause accidents. Mom would cover my eyes but i would peek out to see the swing anyway! LOL 
Coldest Foam in The Dome. How bout the popcorn at the dome that came in those big cone shaped containers that would double as a megaphone.
Bat Day at the dome when we all started banging our bats on the floor at the same time. Drove that hot headed pitcher off the field cant remember his name.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Tight Knot

fishbowl365 said:


> hey tight knot my dad used to race at meyer speedway. he drove a 57 chevy stock car #54. how about joe plowman aka the galveston gambler. ronnie chumley. the bettenhausens. all the vita fresh sponsored cars.those were great times. hoe about when they first started using wings on the modifieds and yes bill white #2 was a fovorite........


Joe Plowman was always a front runner. Ronnie Chumley's use to bring his kid out to the kart track in Katy to race. I remember Bill White flipping his modified over the outside wall in turn 2. Freddy Frier coming over from LA and smoking the field. I can smell the fumes.
Tight Knot


----------



## Tight Knot

mastercylinder said:


> i saw elvis at the houston livestock show and rodeo in february of 1970. he and the group circled around the astrodome dirt infield on a huge flatbed trailer as girls hung screaming at the railing.
> 
> jimi hendrix played houston in the summer of 1968, but my mom wouldn't take me. i've never understood why. she wouldn't take me to see the beatles in august of '65, either. gee, mom!
> 
> saw led zeppelin in 1975 at the sam houston colliseum, among about 50 other concerts in the early 70's. my general admission ticket cost me $6.00! (i still have almost all of my concert ticket stubs). remember the dj "crash" on klol? i had one of those t-shirts with the animated running radio waving his arms and dragging his electrical cord.
> 
> thinking back to all of the wrestlers mentioned in this wonderful thread is a hoot.


I saw Jimmy and Robert in 75 at the Colliseum. I'll never forget people trying to climb through the windows to see the sold out show.
Crash from KLOL now lives in Katy and has a great golf game-hangs out at the country clubs playing cards.
Tight Knot


----------



## Cope

fridayfisher said:


> Ogero's Italian where the Oilers came on the south side.


Mrs. Oggero lives around the corner from me. A nice lady. Oggero's is where I ate my first restaurant pizza.


----------



## Cope

galbayfisher said:


> I remember........
> >1Do you remember Weird on 13 on Saturday nites? What was the name of the counterpart on Channel 11?
> 
> .......


The Midnight Zone? I remember the original MC was Frank Crawford.


----------



## Cope

Belt Sanders said:


> Was that the Chief Drive-In?


No, the Loew's Sharpstown.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Badhabit said:


> The Redbluff theatre was kinda interesting... :biggrin:


So was the Thunderbird across town...Heh heh heh! Of course that was many years ago when I had hair and didn't smell like fish all the time. LOL


----------



## Trouthunter

*Podnuh...*



podnuh said:


> I grew up a half-block away from Westbury Square and remember the golden times when the Electric Paisley smoke shop was in business. Stupidest move that management of the center made the decision not to renew the leases on stores of this type. They didn't want the center to have this type of clientele. Downhill after this. I remember climbing into the top tier of the fountain to get coins. We really cleaned up...perhaps 7 or 8 bucks in an evening. It doesn't sound like much money now, but gas costs 17.9cents a gallon. I worked as a dishwasher at the Casa del Toro Mexican restaurant. 1.25 per hour, but no one finished the 20oz beers and I got to finish them off. They also made killer enchiladas. Not bad for a 16 year old....LOL


I dated a girl who lived on Stillbrooke which at that time was a very nice neighborhood...you should see it now, blah. I sure miss Mario's Italian place, Villiage Inn Pizza and that house band that played there forever, HEW. Cargo Houston, The Candle Shop, The Chemist's Shop, Rumpleheimers, man the list goes on. Can't leave out The Bull & Anchor or Captain Red would get mad.

Started going there when it first opened and I sure do miss the place.

TH


----------



## samsonhunt

*foamer homer*

When the little red light was lit up on the scoreboard at a Stros game if someone hit a home run was it free beer or reduced price???


----------



## stelvis

*Oh, Yeah, that's it*



Cope said:


> Mrs. Oggero lives around the corner from me. A nice lady. Oggero's is where I ate my first restaurant pizza.


Ogerro's....At Mykawa and Bellfort, Right? I thought it was named Tamborellos but I think that was the name of someone I went to school with.

Does anyone remenber where the Thunderbird Beer Joint on the Gulf Freeway was and if you do what is there now?


----------



## Tortuga

Hey, Hurricane Mike..you must be about my vintage to remember the Plantation. We used to stop at Bert Wheelers (only store then) at Main and OST. He'd sell to anybody no matter what the age..We'd pick up our Early Times and at the register he always had a barrell full of no-name wine at 50 cents each. We'd snag 5 or 6 bottles for 'tips' for the waiters. This was before you could buy mixed drinks in Houston and you had to 'BYOB" ...(that's 'bring your own bottle' for you youngsters)..We'd order our 'set-ups' and tip the waiter with a quart of wine..He would like that a heck of a lot better than the 50 cents or dollar he would have gotten... Some long nights we would go through 5 ot 6 waiters..LOL..they just couldn't hold their likker...

Great times..Great bands...Great Company

Dang...you guys are killin' me with all this stuff I thought I had forgot..

jd


----------



## Wading Mark

Here are a few memories

-Driving to Sharpstown Ice Rink or Sugarland Aerodrome almost everyday from The Woodlands to get tortured at hockey practice.
-Going to Texas Children's Hospital (I have Chrone's Disease) and eating at Goode Company Seafood or Houston's afterwards.
-The first time I went to the Astrodome and not believing how big it is.
-The time when I played hockey at Toyota Center last year.
-Always eating at Mama Teresa's when I am on Bolivar.


----------



## Animal Chris

How 'bout Tiger Conway, Irish Danny McShane, Mil Moscaras, The Cyclops. 
Art Grindle's Used Cars, Jamie's Hamburgers, Trader Vics and my favorite, Alfred's Deli on Stella Link. 
The Wild Mouse Ride
Seeing Elvis perform at the "Fatstock" Show
Seeing ZZTop at the Catacombs
Dewey Compost, I mean Compton hawking Medina
Sporting Goods Inc. 
When KILT played Rock and even when Stevens and Pruitt were Hudson and Harrigan
Going to a Colts game and looking at a hole in the ground, over by the stadium, about half full of water wondering "what they heck they were going to do with that", only to be watching baseball, football and one of the greatest college basketball games in history in the comfort of 70 deg A/C and no mosquitos. The Eighth Wonder of the World. 
Those were some interesting times.


----------



## luv2fish

With special guests Spinner and Paddlefoot, in the next adventure of Clutch Cargo , my that was along time ago when I went to Little Bo Peep day care on Evergreen. And fellow sheep out there?. That would be interesting to find someone here from my wee years.


----------



## Cap-N-Red

Trouthunter said:


> I dated a girl who lived on Stillbrooke which at that time was a very nice neighborhood...you should see it now, blah. I sure miss Mario's Italian place, Villiage Inn Pizza and that house band that played there forever, HEW. Cargo Houston, The Candle Shop, The Chemist's Shop, Rumpleheimers, man the list goes on. Can't leave out The Bull & Anchor or Captain Red would get mad.
> 
> Started going there when it first opened and I sure do miss the place.
> 
> TH


TH , don't forget what you really miss about the "Bull & Anchor". If I remember correctly there was a certian young lady that you were slightly fond of.
As far as myself I'd like to forget some of the hang overs that place caused. Not to mentenion the almost divorce.
Now those were the days


----------



## Hurricane Mike

Not to worry Luv2fish, Scott McCloud and the Space Angles was mighty fine back then. Tortuga did you ever see Commander Cody And lost Planet Airmen?


----------



## mastercylinder60

lol @ "dewey compost."


----------



## mastercylinder60

Tight Knot said:


> I saw Jimmy and Robert in 75 at the Colliseum. I'll never forget people trying to climb through the windows to see the sold out show.
> Crash from KLOL now lives in Katy and has a great golf game-hangs out at the country clubs playing cards.
> Tight Knot


tight knot...the led zeppelin ticket stub is one of the few i don't have because they took our entire ticket at the gate, despite my objections. i couldn't figure out why until a little later in the show....it wasn't just sold out - it was over-sold out. i know they took our tickets and resold them at the ticket booth because we were packed like sardines in that stuffy, smokey old place.

master


----------



## REDKILR

Hey FishinChick,I grew up in Oak Ridge North.Me and some friends would get dropped off in the Woodlands on the golf course and fish all day until someone picked us up.Fishin Lake Harrison on the 18th hole of what used to be the TPC course.And yes,after a good day fishing our mom's would take us to Dairy Queen for dinner.We would get bait at Floyd's if I'm not mistaken.There was a catfish in Lake Harrison called Moby Dick,never saw him.Golf ball hunting on the golf course lakes.If times were only what they used to be.


----------



## Tortuga

Hurricane..nope, missed them..Do remember Phil Harris and Harry James at the old Balinese Room....

Also remember attending the opening night at the Shamrock Hotel. Can't remember her name but the hollywood star they had as a singer got so upset at the wild partying going on that she left the stage crying.. Ahhh, the ol' 'Oil Patch" days...them were good times..


----------



## luv2fish

Burger HAus on Park Place and Monopoly Hair Studio


That place could make some hamburgers.


----------



## podnuh

Thanks to KDubya for starting this thread!


----------



## kdubya

NO, Thank ya'll.

Brought back lots of great memories for everyone. Some I'd forgotten, then got a big smile when they were mentioned.

Kelly


----------



## DannyMac

How about KNUZ radio. We would go by and report the HS football score. Grew up in Southcrest of Mykawa Rd. Went to Jones

Stellvis, I remember the restaurant at Mykawa and Bellfort, we used to see the Oliers leaving from there and heading to the game.

Drive Ins, Trail, Winkler, King Center, Hi Neighbor, Telephone Rd., Airline, Might be a few more but can't remember the names.

Melon, I remember Tuffy's, How about "Rooster Collins"?? or Waddells amd Wilson's

Anyone get 15 cent hamburgers at "Burger Chef" on Bellfort. That was me in the silver 65 Malibu SS with a 327. 

We used to get on 610 when it was dirt and haul a** to the Astrodome.

How about "FedMart" on Mykawa road? or racing cars on Airport blvd?


----------



## CoolChange

Cap-N-Red, I just know there's a Buffet song in yer post. This thread has brought a lot of memories back to a lot of people. Mine included. Some of the memories I just smiled at and went on, best left as memories. Some I posted. I could see that in a lot of the posts. I don't care what the world thinks or says about this town. It is alive and vibrant and thriving! And always will, even after the last of the reprobates are gone! Hats off to ya!


----------



## TopH20

Super Slide - that use to be off of 35 & almeda road....i think thats were it was...


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Going to the Rodeo in the Coliseum. Mid/late fifties. Walking thru the tunnel from the parking lot. Eating the Smoked Summer Sausage? Name? Think their still in business. Mom always bought the whole huge roll of it. Lived on it for weeks. Getting down on the rail and gettin' a hand shake from....the man....lol... Roy Rogers.


----------



## fishbowl365

yes the super slide was on telephone road @ almeda genoa. remeber piggly wigglys and tg&y[bought all my tonka toys there]


----------



## texasair

Bilao's Dept. store
Panjo's pizzia
Catacombs
Living Eye on Silber
Submarine races at Addicks dam
Rapid Transit Co. "Pre city owned buses"
"swats" at school, I got a bunch
Fights without guns and knives
Schlitz beer


----------



## Red3Fish

*More...*

DannyMac..I grew up in Southcrest and Jones also..'62..worked at the King TWIN Center Dr Inn when it opened...unsupervised teenagers fed you some stuff you dont want to know about! LOL I cant believe no one mentioned DOME SHADOWS! Prisoner chain gangs cleaning out ditches with shotgun armed guards. Winter fishing at Freeport, and stopping on dark, cold, mornings at a little donut shop, and for a quarter you got a giant, hot, donut as big as a dinner plate. Smokeburger on South Park (AKA Martin L King Dr)

"Red light, warmer weater
White light, cooler weather,
Green light no change in view,
Blinking light, rain is due!"

Hi Neighbor drive in theater. First date was nearly REQUIRED that you take her to dinner and downtown to a movie, with a suit on! LOL Someone mentioned Codys' rooftop--used to be a great place to impress a date. I tried to remember the name of it a week ago and couldn't--Tks. Spindletop restarant. The bordello to the left, just before you got on the Gal causeway. Post Office St in Gal. When the Texas Rangers came in and cleaned up Gal--raided Ft Travis, and dumped all the slots in the ship channel. Galcerans--one of the few fishing shacks behind St Louie Pass or that is what I heard it called.

Taking a sugar cube with the pink dot on it--polio vaccine about '56. Seeing several kids in elementary school with leg braces on from polio. Seeing giant 6 engine "flying winged" aircraft circa 1954. Not gonna tell yall who went off the 10 meter board at the Shamrock Hilton on a dare, buck nakkid about '61! LOL

Ok, I shut up. Great Thread!

Later
R3F


----------



## kenny

R3F,
We lined up for Polio shots at school in 55-56. The sugar cubes came later.


----------



## stelvis

*Yep..*



DannyMac said:


> How about KNUZ radio. We would go by and report the HS football score. Grew up in Southcrest of Mykawa Rd. Went to Jones
> 
> Stellvis, I remember the restaurant at Mykawa and Bellfort, we used to see the Oliers leaving from there and heading to the game.
> 
> Drive Ins, Trail, Winkler, King Center, Hi Neighbor, Telephone Rd., Airline, Might be a few more but can't remember the names.
> 
> Melon, I remember Tuffy's, How about "Rooster Collins"?? or Waddells amd Wilson's
> 
> Anyone get 15 cent hamburgers at "Burger Chef" on Bellfort. That was me in the silver 65 Malibu SS with a 327.
> 
> We used to get on 610 when it was dirt and haul a** to the Astrodome.
> 
> How about "FedMart" on Mykawa road? or racing cars on Airport blvd?


All of the above. Fed mart! man Shasta Cream Sodas for 13 cents a can!I don't recall a 65 Malibu in the hood. May have been before my time. My family lived there from 56-71. My brother had a dark green 67 or 68 SS. I grew up on Rapido just off of South Park Blvd (aka MLK, now). Guess you remember the Southcrest Drive-in Grocery featuring Bill's Meat Market? or how about Tom's Ice House? all on Mykawa. My Brothers and sisters went to Jones from 64 through about 70 I think..


----------



## Livininlogs

*Thought of another one*

Anyone remember the Sage store I think it was somewhere on the west side. Kind of pre Sams and Walmart. I remember it cause Me and Dad took my first trip there to get my Dads Ambasator 6000. Came with a leather carrying case, tool kit and spare parts. I still have the reel and the Carrying case is somewhere inall the STUFF.


----------



## Trouthunter

*Captain Red...*



Cap-N-Red said:


> TH , don't forget what you really miss about the "Bull & Anchor". If I remember correctly there was a certian young lady that you were slightly fond of.
> As far as myself I'd like to forget some of the hang overs that place caused. Not to mentenion the almost divorce.
> Now those were the days


I didn't forget about her, I remember her still, lol. She was really something wasn't she? Heck, songs poems and plays could be written about that young lady, lol.

Who remembers the Mclendon Triple?

TH


----------



## DannyMac

stelvis, Looks like we chewed the same dirt. When I was a kid, i had a Houston Press paper route that included Rapido. We lived on Crestville st. two blocks from the Southcrest Drive In grocery. It was owned by Bob and Mini Jones, Bob Jones Sr. had a hand in it too.
We lived on Crestville from 1950-1970. Dad passed away in "69" and the demographics of the hood were changing and mom sold out. Graduated from Jones in "66", sister graduated in "71"
Tom's Ice House...man o man I had forgotten that place. Did you know Gary and Royce Grubbs? or Paula and Suzanne Delaney? How about the Stockton boys? They were pretty tough kids. 

Here is one "Palm Center". I worked part time at Montgomery Wards while in HS.


----------



## stelvis

*DannyMac*

"Dirt" is right. You were a little out of my "allowed" territory because I was only 12 in 66. We could play in the Bayou and run the "Hills" that would be 610 loop, but never wandered your way much. The "Stocktons" were almost legendary. You graduated the same year as My brother; Patrick Sawyer; ring a bell? We finally moved to Bellaire after the "Demographics" change. My other brother Tom graduated from Jones the same year as your sister. I guess it was "Bob's Meat Market" I remember that Bob ran the Register and the old man ran the Meat Market. How about "Sheffields" or Dan Engles in the Edgewood Center on South Park Blvd? Man has that area changed!


----------



## stargazer

*Check this out.*

I can remember going the galveston and passing this area

*lo**ok** At The Past....The Gulf Freeway...*



*For those that have been intrigued by the construction of the longer than life project, I-45 commonly called the Gulf Freeway.*











*Not really a freeway: *This view, near the present-day El Dorado Boulevard, shows a typical section of the Gulf Freeway in July 1956. After its official dedication, most of the Gulf Freeway was in fact a highway without access control. TxDOT did not purchase access rights along the highway, so frontage roads would need to be added for the entire length to Galveston to make the Gulf Freeway a true freeway. 

*If they waited to dedicate the highway until construction was completed - it still wouldn't be dedicated!!!*











*Official dedication: *The official opening of the Gulf Freeway between Houston and Galveston took place on August 2, 1952. Motorcades from both Houston and Galveston met at the approximate midpoint near Dickinson for the ceremony, which was held on the FM 517 overpass. A full-sized 12-page brochure with an orange cover (shown at left) was distributed. The designation as a freeway was somewhat of a misnomer, however. Only an 8.5-mile (14 km) section in Houston was actually a freeway, and there were 32 at-grade crossings between Houston and Galveston. But it just wouldn't have sounded right to call it the Gulf Highway. 

*This traffic jam is just terrible - does not compute!! More construction....more lanes....more traffic...more congestion...hummmm*











*Houston**'s first congested freeway:* By the early 1960s rush-hour traffic jams were part of everyday life on the Gulf Freeway. This 1965 photo shows the evening rush-hour backup at the beginning of the freeway in downtown. Researchers at the Texas Transportation Institute used the Gulf Freeway to investigate experimental traffic


----------



## stargazer

*Dang the pics didnt come out*

Lets try again. These came out in reverse order. Any way the first is of GF Near scott st.
The second is the dedication at the 517 overpass in Dickinson.
And the third is at what is now El Dorado.


----------



## Reel Bender

Trouthunter said:


> Who remembers the Mclendon Triple?
> 
> TH


That was in my neck of the woods, I grew up about a mile or so South of it.


----------



## Profish00

Driving down the beach!


----------



## Walkin' Jack

Kdubya, I juat wanted to say that it is very seldom that I enjoy a thread as much as I have enjoyed this one. Except for my years of military service I have lived in the Houston/Pasadena/Deer Park area since 1950. I was born while my dad was in the airforce and when he got out he brought us home to Houston and we lived in the old Golfcrest area, off Telephone Rd.


It seems that I have long forgotten SO MANY things that were a part of my everyday life. I never would have believed that I could forget so many wonderful things. You'll never know what a rush this thread is for SO MANY people that have been around here for years. I'm going to wait until this thread has run it's course and them I'm going to save it to my files. 

Thanks for kickin' this one off and inspiring us all to think back and remember those "kinder, gentler times" that meant so much to us all.


----------



## Harbormaster

Reel Bender said:


> And it only took 44 posts before someone mentioned swimming at Gateway!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was just a lil squirt, but I rememberr the Bobbing tower, and the "Bubble."


 That was a cool place!

The Japanese completely rebuilt Nagasaki and Hiroshima before we could finish the Gulf Freeway! :biggrin:

Northline Mall and the Piccadilly was the happening place for school clothes back then! Or ride the bus downtown!

Remember Grants or Watkins Western wear?

Yeah FC, when the Blimp would fly over the woods between Hardy and Aldine Westfield you could hear everybody that was hunting back there taking pop shots at it! If you ever saw it up close you could see all the holes in it!

Go Spring Lions!


----------



## Lat22

We'd visit my grandparents in Houston. I remember Peppermint Park, walking to the Hobby Shop in Highland Village and putting coins on the railroad tracks. Man, that part of town is unrecognizable now.


----------



## birdnester

Walkin' Jack said:


> Thanks for kickin' this one off and inspiring us all to think back and remember those "kinder, gentler times" that meant so much to us all.


...yeah...what he said.

and while we're on the subject ...a great big thankyou to all the parents of us Boomers......the "Greatest Generation"...we're loosin a 1,000 a day of ya...worlds gonna be a sad place when you're all gone.....you gave us a good time and place to grow up.


----------



## ChickFilet

I can't believe I forgot about the old Aeros games. My dad had season tickets. One time we were waiting for the crowd to think out after the game and he saw Gordie Howe sitting in the stands. He had injured his ankle and was watching the game from the stands with his wife. We went over there and I asked for his autograph on my program. I was about seven. He asked if I would help him down the stairs. Even as a kid I was fairly intuitive and figured he was just saying that to make me feel important. Boy was I suprised when he actually put some weight on my shoulder. It was one of those moments - ya know?


----------



## luv2fish

what about "Roy Rogers" he had that restaraunt on Woodridge drive and he and Dale would come there in the summer to let us get our pics made with them. And anybody remember Tropicana pool on Telephone Rd ,it was indoors. OH AND YALL what about th "Ranch House" by Hobby airport, that made the sandwich in a loaf of bread. WOW Those were really TASTY.


----------



## luv2fish

We had a "Sage" at Monroe and Gulf freeway. And how bout Gibsons in Baytown(I bought a Chuck Berry 8 track tape there) I got delivered from the bars but we use to go to the Augora Ballroom, and to Cooters (Both locations) My parents use to go to all those dives in Downtown over there by Spaghetti Warehouse. Does anybody remember OK burgers on Telephone at Dixie, the Allen family owned it. Their son was in my class. They had that smoke burger with Onions and BBQ sauce. OH and if anyone remembers the "CHUCK WAGON" on Braodway. If you can remember the names of the burgers PM me and I will send you a free gift.


----------



## limey

Princess Hamburgers downtown & cruising Westhiemer.


----------



## Wading Mark

FishinChick© said:


> I can't believe I forgot about the old Aeros games. My dad had season tickets. One time we were waiting for the crowd to think out after the game and he saw Gordie Howe sitting in the stands. He had injured his ankle and was watching the game from the stands with his wife. We went over there and I asked for his autograph on my program. I was about seven. He asked if I would help him down the stairs. Even as a kid I was fairly intuitive and figured he was just saying that to make me feel important. Boy was I suprised when he actually put some weight on my shoulder. It was one of those moments - ya know?


That is far out. I play hockey so Gordie Howe is an important figure to me. He, Mario Lemieux, and Wayne Gretzky are the best players ever.


----------



## DannyMac

Stelvis, I remember the name, you got me going into the closet looking for my yearbook. My last name is MacFarlane, we ran the streets and fields all along 610 before it was built. My sister is Peggy. 

During my HS days I hung around with Jim Kicklighter, Gerald McCoy, Wes "Cookie" Heil we grew up together and were best friends. Back in the middle 60's we would race my Malibu and didn't take any **** from anyone. Our street name was "The Four Horseman of South Park"...Someone at Jones hung that tag on us and it stuck. We are still hanging out together but we have limited ourselves to the more sedate things in life, like fishing and sitting on the deck knocking down a few!!! Jim died a couple of years ago but he is not forgotten.
Edgewood!! I had forgotten all about it. About a month ago I was in the Mykawa area and drove through the "hood", sure was depressing didn't stay long as the natives were staring at me. Stopped in at Southcrest drivein, still looked the same but I didn't stay long there either.

luv2fish....The Ranch house, when I worked at Garden Villas park I would send out for that big sandwich.


----------



## roninrus1

luv2fish said:


> We had a "Sage" at Monroe and Gulf freeway. And how bout Gibsons in Baytown(I bought a Chuck Berry 8 track tape there) I got delivered from the bars but we use to go to the Augora Ballroom, and to Cooters (Both locations) My parents use to go to all those dives in Downtown over there by Spaghetti Warehouse. Does anybody remember OK burgers on Telephone at Dixie, the Allen family owned it. Their son was in my class. They had that smoke burger with Onions and BBQ sauce. OH and if anyone remembers the "CHUCK WAGON" on Braodway. If you can remember the names of the burgers PM me and I will send you a free gift.


Let's see, The Chuckwagon - the Wagonwheel and a hotdog was a Spoke or a Spokedog, sumpin' similar.
Also one on Shaver in Pasadena.
The Carasel (sp) in Pasadena - just crusin and looking for a race.
Also 19 cent burgers at Biff Burger on Southmore in Pasadena, dang good then they were closed for selling horse meat. Best horse I ever ate!

And being able to drive down on the beach at 53rd St. in Galveston to surf.


----------



## DannyMac

anyone remember the La Fronda at the corner of old galveston and winkler??


----------



## Van

Bigwater said:


> How bout the popcorn at the dome that came in those big cone shaped containers that would double as a megaphone.


I remember my dad taking me to see them race midget cars at the dome. They were alchohol burners and we sat down low. Man, those fumes were a killer. After the race, they let us go down into the pits and see / meet the drivers. I got to meet & get autogroaphs from A.J. Foyt, and a host of others. I'd hate to try & name 'em all and get some wrong.



TopH20 said:


> Super Slide - that use to be off of 35 & almeda road....i think thats were it was...


I remember going to the Super Slide on the backside of Northline Mall in the empty space next to the theater.



Harbormaster said:


> Yeah FC, when the Blimp would fly over the woods between Hardy and Aldine Westfield you could hear everybody that was hunting back there taking pop shots at it! If you ever saw it up close you could see all the holes in it!


I remember everyone eating dinner and running outside to see the blimp when it came over and everyone would be really quiet so we could here it. How about when it first came to town and everyone going up / down I-45 in Spring would just STOP on the freeway to look at it, only to 'cause an accident.

Speaking of Hardy... how about when Hardy road was nothing but another north / south road... not some stinking high speed tollway?


----------



## TopH20

how about "The Barn" - south side of 225

Waiting on the boats to go under the Kemah bridge on 146 before they rebuilt it?


----------



## podnuh

I remember going crabbing on the south side of the Kemah channel. That was (and probably still is) the best place to crab in the area. If only Tillman Fertitta would allow it. Just about where the Flying Dutchman is now. Used to be nothing but bait camp and fish stores on both sides.


----------



## DOUBLE-HOOKUP

This is bringing back memories. 
Bottle rocket wars @ Addicks dam
Texas Opry House
Seeing Cream @ the Colliseum
Sinclair dinosaur
Wilson's Bait camp
Pimple park
Panjo's pizza
Especially Village Inn pizza memorial & kirkwood

and so much more


----------



## birdnester

link to the past >>>--------> http://www.texasfreeway.com/Houston/historic/photos/houston_historic_photos.shtml


----------



## bambinosan

*Remembering*



Bigwater said:


> How bout the Swing in front of the strip club on the South Loop hanging from the bill board. Just West of the Dome. The lady would swing in it and cause accidents. Mom would cover my eyes but i would peek out to see the swing anyway! LOL
> 
> Biggie:biggrin:


My girlfriend used to swing there. LOL


----------



## bambinosan

*LaFronda*



DannyMac said:


> anyone remember the La Fronda at the corner of old galveston and winkler??


That was Vicki's Drive Inn and my brother and I (sorta) helped her design the place and she had an astronaut in a bubble. I dated some of the carhops and drove around with a buddy in his cool sounding 301 Vet. We made all the drive ins including the one downtown.

How about the Jimmy Manudis Club at Telephone & Wayside. Saw Jimmy Reed and many other stars perform there in early sixties. It was a fun place.

My cousin's hubby was a friend of Fats Domino and he would save us a front table at the Bastille Club in the basement club downtown Houston. The band sat at our table but Bill would go visit with Domino in his dressing room.

Welcomed to Houston by Carla in Sept 61

Gas wars got to 13 cents.

We could still drive the beach at Sea Isle, and the beach was much wider.

My cousin and hubby ran the Sea Isle Marina, Big Bill Meyer

Was a Meyer Speedway fan too and my "Vet" buddy was friends with Ronnie Chumley #6 pulled a high wheel on the turns at Meyer, but Freddy Frier spoiled all their fun with 17 seconds 1/4 mile in the AJ Foyt 57 chevy Orange Juice Sepcial (sumpin like that.)

Was there when Plowman put the bumblebee looking yellow #8 over the fence. Plowman was a tough cookie. Didn't like to be passed.


----------



## seawings

*Memories:*

Having lived in Houston three times...1954/1955, 1971/1980 and since 1991 this time I have enjoyed this thread! I remember bits and pieces of the early years 1954/1955, (color changing ball downtown...I could see it at night from our house in the Heights) My parents had moved back to Houston while I was in Viet Nam so I remember flying into Hobby in 1965 where there were still a good mix of DC-7's, Convairs and jets...B-707's and B-727's) 1971/1980 (Sage on Gulf Freeway...only store open on Sunday and the three snows of 71'/72...our kids were the only ones on the block with snow suits...we had just moved from Ohio). and now how rapidly Houston is growing...often demolishing it's historical landmarks in the name of progress. I travel for a living (pilot) and I am often amazed at what an under appreciated city Houston is...why? Houston has a great history and possibilities for the future. Thanks for sharing all of your memories.


----------



## matagordaman

*memories*

B 17's flying over Golden Acres on way to Ellington Field, Hwy 3 being only road to Galveston, Katy Road before I 10, Post Oak Rd befor 610, Playland Park, South Main golf course, Meyer Speedway, Dickey Maegle at Rice, "Bull" Curry, Loel Passe at Buff Stadium announcing "It's a Fordamatic Drive by Jerry Witte over the right field fence"Al Papia's knuckleball, Ken Boyer at third, Colt 45's. George Blanda kicking field goals at Jeppesen stadium. Redfish runs in 1960-61 at T head . How bout Balinese room at Galveston.


----------



## Bobby

I remember comming down hereon leave after I finished my Tech School in Ill. My cousin was home on leave from the Army in Galena Park. We went to a place called the Crystal Pistol. Man It wasn't long after I got there that I don't remember anything that happened. I do know it was a fun place till I got "well it was past 3 sheets to the wind" . I have no ideal how we got home that night.


----------



## knuttdeep

stelvis said:


> Ogerro's....At Mykawa and Bellfort, Right? I thought it was named Tamborellos but I think that was the name of someone I went to school with.
> 
> Does anyone remenber where the Thunderbird Beer Joint on the Gulf Freeway was and if you do what is there now?


I know the Tamborellos and Oggeros from Mt Carmel.
My Grand Mother Owned Galli's Spaghetti House on Telephone Rd.; Stubbs Suzuki now.
My Dad owned Gulfgate Plumbing Co.


----------



## Trouthunter

*Westbury Square*

Here's a picture of Westbury Square taken probably not long after it opened judging by the dress and the way the buildings look.

Man I miss that place.

TH


----------



## podnuh

Great picture of Westbury Square! Thanks...does anyone know the name of the business on the left side of the picture? kudo's if you do! I spent many a night fishing coins out of that fountain. Threw bubblebath into it a few times, too.


----------



## TMO

It might be the little red schoolhouse, I know that was over there. I went to school there until 1st grade. Did ya'll ever go to the Shaky's pizza with the banjo band, we used to walk up to shaky's just about every Friday night and eat , it was great to be a kid back then definitely a different world. How about the Bull and Anchor restraunt, they had a great steak there, my parents used to take me up there until I went from ordering hamburgers to prime rib...


----------



## podnuh

Right you are, TMO...kudo's to you!
I never ate at the Bull and Anchor. In fact, the only time I ate at any of the restaurants was when I worked at them as a dishwasher and bus boy. Never had the money to eat out. I think that we went to Shakey's once or twice.


----------



## luv2fish

Remember Gallaghers Steak House with the little crocks of "SHARP" cheese. YUMMY


----------



## Trouthunter

The Bull & Anchor was where I first met Captain Red...but that's another story. It was owned by Mike and Janice Shields and the food was incredible. The bar there was run by a guy named Rich Zamora and he made some really great drinks.

Out of the picture to the left of the fountain was Cargo Houston and the Chemist's Shop..both cool places.

Remember the house band, HEW that played at Shaky's and then when the name changed The Village Inn?

TH


----------



## Hard Head

fridayfisher said:


> I remember driving on Loop 610 before it opened(16 y.o.).Riding motorcycles up to the top of the ship channel bridge before it opened (21y.o. and drinking beer )*Ogero's Italian* where the Oilers came on the south side.


Too Funny! Momma Ogera! We called her Momma Jabo. My Dad grew up with all her sons. One of the Brothers was found Dead in an Alledged Drowning while hunting accident (Mafia). Man, that was The Best Italian Food!

I grew up right next to the 610 Ship Channel Bridge and I remember in 72? it snowed and we rolled Giant Snow Balls off the bridge into the ship channel and barges as they went under the bridge! lol

Meyers Speedway on Saturday nights watching the Gary/Tony Bettenhousen (sp) race.

FM 523 from Angleton to Freeport was a Gravel road!


----------



## Trouthunter

Hard Head said:


> Too Funny! Momma Ogera! We called her Momma Jabo. My Dad grew up with all her sons. One of the Brothers was found Dead in an Alledged Drowning while hunting accident (Mafia). Man, that was The Best Italian Food!
> 
> I grew up right next to the 610 Ship Channel Bridge and I remember in 72? it snowed and we rolled Giant Snow Balls off the bridge into the ship channel and barges as they went under the bridge! lol
> 
> Meyers Speedway on Saturday nights watching the Gary/Tony Bettenhousen (sp) race.
> 
> FM 523 from Angleton to Freeport was a Gravel road!


That's cause you're OLD. LMAO!

TH


----------



## Hard Head

Trouthunter said:


> That's cause you're OLD. LMAO!
> 
> TH


Ahh, but who's scaring the He!! out of 50? Not Me! LOL!

How about Fools Gold and San Antonio Rose Clubs TH? lol Show your age OLD MAN! lol


----------



## tight line

What I Remember Is Going To The Picture For 2 Coke Bottles.
And Cool Looking Popcorn Machine,man Those Were Days! Jay


----------



## tight line

Im A Young 45 Kinda Feel It!


----------



## thrdcst

Drag racing on Texas Ave in Baytown.


----------



## anton

Jolees in kemah. Also how the boardwalk used to be a place where all the local people would hangout and have a good time. But now you cant walk around without stepping into a tourist taking pictures.. O well times be a changing


----------



## fishbowl365

i remember jumping in my dads 53 chevy pu with all the neighbor kids and going bottle hunting. we would turn them in for their deposits and have ice cream parties........


----------



## Trouthunter

Man I had to read this one again....bound to be some who have more to add and some original posters who have thought of something else to add.

TH


----------



## garybryan

I remember when the Kemah bridge was a draw bridge and we used to catch huge blueclaw crabs under it.


----------



## portalto

I remember seeing Elvis at the Rodeo!
I remember my parents taking us to Gulfgate MALL! Had never seen a mall before.
I remember taking my parents to see Nolan Ryan pitch a no hitter.
I remember seeing Daryl Kyle's no hitter sitting right behind home plate and getting Joe Sambito's autograph that night. Joe Sambito was my most favorite player when we had season tickets. I still have the autographed ball.


----------



## dwilliams35

I can't get the picture out of my head of "for our future Astros" over the little short pig-feeder urinal at the dome... We always went to Memorial City and town and country mall: T&C wasn't a "mall" yet, just a bunch of rows of outdoor stores, with a bunch of fountains in the walkways... I remember Memorial city had this little "cave" back in the back (which is now closer to the front) with a hobby store I went into to buy models and stuff: real dark, small hall.. No way it'd pass fire code now, they just had about four or five stores back in an area they couldn't do anything with, I guess....

Also: anybody ever go to that Fingers on 45 and look at the Buff's museum? There's a plaque on the ground where home plate was...

Most of my real memories are of old Katy and how it's changed....


----------



## Melon

Cool thread bro!


----------



## kdubya

Trouthunter said:


> Man I had to read this one again....bound to be some who have more to add and some original posters who have thought of something else to add.
> 
> TH


Good lawd you dug way down deep to find this thread. LOL.

I don't have anything to add at the moment, but I did make an observation Saturday on the way to the livestock show. I was taken aback when we drove by the "Rodeo Parking" lot that used to be Astroworld/Waterworld. I still can't believe all of that concrete, wood, steel, and water is all gone...not a hint of what used to be. hwell:

Kelly


----------



## slopoke

kdubya said:


> Good lawd you dug way down deep to find this thread. LOL.
> 
> I don't have anything to add at the moment, but I did make an observation Saturday on the way to the livestock show. *I was taken aback when we drove by the "Rodeo Parking" lot that used to be Astroworld/Waterworld. I still can't believe all of that concrete, wood, steel, and water is all gone...not a hint of what used to be. hwell:*
> 
> Kelly


You beat me to it. When I saw this pop back up that was the first thing that came to mind. sad3sm

The second thing I thought of was that we had two roller rinks within a short drive of our home and our parents didn't feel unsafe dropping us off there on our own on weekends. And two bowling alleys near as well.


----------



## menefreghista

thrdcst said:


> Drag racing on Texas Ave in Baytown.


Mostly Northshore, Channelview etc....

And drag racing out at the Ordnance Depot! Some of the old ammunition bunkers are still out there. 
The park that had the jet fighter in Channelview.
That old military plane out in a field off Hwy3 or near there, around Ellington.
The Cove Marina on the San Jacinto River, launched boats there for years. And the original Riverside Inn. How many times has it burned....:spineyes:
ARMCO Steel.
Ritzees' and Prince's Drive Inns on Market & Federal.
GEMCO!
Bonanza Steak House.
Harbor Lights on McCarty Drive.
Big Chief Supermarket on Hwy 90.

I recall driving up to the edge of the 610 ship channel bridge and looking over the edge before the center section was installed.

Hmmmm, what was the store on Federal Rd close to I-10 (began with a "C"), they had it all, beer, bait and ammo!

And everyones favorite, the Red Bluff Drive Innsad2sm


----------



## roundman

, telephone road,nasa, colt 45's, astros, luv ya blue, fat stock show, friday outta school for the houston rodeo parade,allens landing, milby park on sundays(lol), sonny looks steakhouse, gateway swimming pool with the bubble,astroworld,houston zoo,tel-wink grill,miller outdoor theater,chenevert hall,


----------



## Gerald Hooper

Here is three I remember: The Utah Carl show, A western theam assmusment park on Westhimer, and looney bucks.


----------



## menefreghista

menefreghista said:


> Mostly Northshore, Channelview etc....
> 
> Hmmmm, what was the store on Federal Rd close to I-10 (began with a "C"), they had it all, beer, bait and ammo!


I remember.........Carltons!


----------



## The Driver.

Came to Houston in 1970. Can remember FM 1960 with out a store or gas station. Our little league football conference was Spring, Klein, Tomball, Sugarland and Stafford. Going with my dad to James Coney Island downtown. Remember fishing Lake Conroe when there were still willow trees and Lake Livingston filling up. Fishing Eldorado Country Club while my dad played golf. Going to see Star Wars with my dad at the Galleria. Dancing at Polish Homes on Friday, Tin Hall on Saturday and throwing horse shoes at Gunny Shack on Sunday!


----------



## roundman

The Driver. said:


> Came to Houston in 1970. Can remember FM 1960 with out a store or gas station. Our little league football conference was Spring, Klein, Tomball, Sugarland and Stafford. Going with my dad to James Coney Island downtown. Remember fishing Lake Conroe when there were still willow trees and Lake Livingston filling up. Fishing Eldorado Country Club while my dad played golf. Going to see Star Wars with my dad at the Galleria. Dancing at Polish Homes on Friday, Tin Hall on Saturday and throwing horse shoes at Gunny Shack on Sunday!


james coney island downtown , we use to go there and get some dogs and a bowl of chili and sit in them old wooden school chairs they had in there, that was in the mid 60's when we went


----------



## CHARLIE

Well I will never forght this one.

I was playing Santa Clause at the HPD where I worked. It was a Christmas Party for all at the assembly room and I plenty of kids lined for Santa. Well who showed up but KITIRIK in her little Cat suite and plops rite down in my lap.. whooeeee

Charlie


----------



## mastercylinder60

kitarik, ca. 1958








paul boesch, ca. 1962


----------



## danduhman

1960 was a dirt road named jackrabbit road ,the drag strip at dickinson ,the only bridge to Galveston was the draw bridge that the trains run on now ,western point ,redbarn ,rocket lounge in Kehma (sp)


----------



## KEN KERLEY

Remember the weather ball on top of the Gulf building, rodeo at the Houston Coliseum, my first roller coaster ride at Playland Park and seeing it be replaced by a "Wild Mouse" when the Astro Dome was being built, driving down the boat ramp at Deusson Park, onto dry ground, before Lake Houston was flooded, taking the bus downtown to the penny arcade, booming industry all over town - especially Armco Steel where my dad spent 30 years and I spent 17 years before it shut down.


----------



## donkeyman

heres a few things I remember at the astrodome:
Tractor pulls
thrill show
the oilers 
Wrestlng at the collesium (downtown)seen hacksaw jim duggen,junkyard dog,macho man, dusty rhodes,kamalia , andre the giant ...all the bada$$ were there back than...and mattress mack started his commercials there
and yes hated to see it go astroworld


----------



## poops

Houston Radio in the 60's & 70's... Something ya probably won't ever see again.

http://vasthead.com/Radio/KILT_KNUZ.html

poops


----------



## Gabe711

Lots of great stuff here. I'll try to add a few new memories.

The grand opening of IAH (I remember the wing walker, the blimp, and the Blue Angels. ( I remember how exciting it was to see a helicopter flying overhead).

The Granada Theatre on Jensen Drive. Saw the Dirty Dozen, The Sons of Katie Elder, and a few King Kong movies. (loved the neon lights).

Being excited to see what seemed to me a 20 foot tall mechanical Santa Claus walking around around Northline mall. Speaking of Northline, I remember "Star War" on the marquee near I45N for about 2 years.

Being on a boat tour of the ship channel and going under the incompleted span of the bridge. (6th grade I think).

and the clock continues ticking.......


----------



## slopoke

Which one of the malls had the big fountains inside? I remember those clearly, but not where they were.


----------



## danduhman

Northline mall had a fountain


----------



## Buffett Fan

Who remembers...

the ammonia truck explosion at 610 and the southwest frwy in May, 1976? or,

the huge flood in June, 1976, that wiped out the Med Center and everything around it. I believe that was the only time a game in the Astrodome was ever cancelled due to weather.


----------



## Tortuga

This was Main & Texas Ave. when I wuz a tadpole....


Buncha danged whippersnappers on here....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## mastercylinder60

dang, cars had already been invented?


----------



## Trouthunter

Nice old picture Jim...do you have any of the old Rice Hotel?

TH


----------



## Bobby

mastercylinder said:


> dang, cars had already been invented?


I bet he photoshopped them in!! And took out all the horse and buggys


----------



## Tortuga

mastercylinder said:


> dang, cars had already been invented?


LOL..Yep, Bruce...My ol' Daddy piled us into one of those old Packards and we hit the road every summer on vacation. Saw 47 of the then 48 states by the time we got out of grade school.. Good memories...

Notice in bottom right of pix..."Stein's Clothiers"...nice men's suits for $15. and every man wore one back in the day... Alaskan Furriers turned into the fanciest women's shops in Houston..the Smart Shop.. muy expensive.. Think Louis Leon owned it....:biggrin:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I'm not that old, but I do remember being able to walk down the streets in & around Houston without always being on guard to getting jacked by someone.


----------



## mastercylinder60

the beatles performing at the sam houston coliseum - august 19, 1965:


----------



## Slime Time

*JYD*

The Junk Yard Dog, CoCo B Ware,KAMALA, The Midnight Express, Rock n roll Express, Mr Wrestling I & II, Leaping Lanny Poffo...... I remember when Terry Taylor Beat the Undefeated Russian Nikoli Volkov at the height of the cold war LOL.

The Houston Post Newspaper,Astroworld,Good Year Blimp Base and the Summit.....


----------



## Tortuga

Trouthunter said:


> Nice old picture Jim...do you have any of the old Rice Hotel?
> 
> TH


Got a couple from the 30s, TH.. Looks pretty much the same as now. Had some great times there at dances on the "Rice Roof"...and to really impress a gal, we'd save up and go to the Empire Room on the ground floor and dance to the famous orchestras of the day.. Hot Dang !!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Red3Fish

*Dang....*

I read this whole thread before I came across one of my posts and remembered I had already read it! LOL

Here is a couple more....Big Humphery used to wrestle and had a hamburger joint on Greggs rd. Occasionally he would ride his bicycle with the outhouse on the back of it, around to advertise.

When I was a wee lad, there used to be a tank testing ground right by 45 South...about where old Buff Stadium used to be...I think...They were nearly always running tanks around the big oval.

Harbor Lights...that was where they issued you a gun before you went in, if you didn't have one!! LOL

Oggeros.....I ALWAYS ordered their shrimp scampi....about a dozen large shrimp covered with melted butter and garlic sauce.

Sin Alley...a group of 5 or 6 apartment projects that all the young professionals lived in. I lived at 3333 Cummins Lane for a year or so. I might not have been a professional....but I was young!! LOL Some of these apts had some really nice clubs right on the premisis. The only two I can recall the names of are Bonapartes Retreat and Denim and Diamonds.

Fun Thread
Later
R3F


----------



## Hotrod

In Rosenberg the old Drive In Theater, parents used to sneak us in the trunk of the car in the 70's. 

Texas Gulf Sulpher plant in Newgulf with the 2 tall smoke stacks. Grew up there, my grandfather retired from there.

The old water park on Surfside beach, went there alot as a kid. Lunch was winnies and bread!


----------



## slopoke

Hotrod said:


> In Rosenberg the old Drive In Theater, parents used to sneak us in the trunk of the car in the 70's.
> 
> Texas Gulf Sulpher plant in Newgulf with the 2 tall smoke stacks. Grew up there, my grandfather retired from there.
> 
> *The old water park on Surfside beach, went there alot as a kid*. Lunch was winnies and bread!


We did that one a lot!


----------



## Tortuga

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'm not that old, but I do remember being able to walk down the streets in & around Houston without always being on guard to getting jacked by someone.


You called that right, Jack.. As posted waaayyy back on this thread (LOL) when we were in high school we would go over on Dowling street on weekend nights and enjoy the black nightclubs and some good blues. Every one of the clubs over there had a little room in the back "For Whites Only"..lol..guess it was their way of getting even with the 'man'...but we deserved it in those days. Never had a worry there and were welcomed by all... Now even the cops are afraid of driving down Dowling on a weekend night...LOL...


----------



## Tortuga

Red3Fish said:


> Sin Alley...a group of 5 or 6 apartment projects that all the young professionals lived in. I lived at 3333 Cummins Lane for a year or so. I might not have been a professional....but I was young!! LOL Some of these apts had some really nice clubs right on the premisis. The only two I can recall the names of are Bonapartes Retreat and Denim and Diamonds.
> 
> Fun Thread
> Later
> R3F


Dang, Redfish..you keep branging back memories..Purty near forgot about Sin Alley.. My best bud lived there as a batchelor.. If'n you wanted to get in trouble...Sin Alley was the place to go....all the good lookin' single gals lived over there and they were ready to roll....:biggrin:


----------



## LBS

I don't have near the old memories or old pics as some of ya'll have, but one memory keeps coming back to me. Everytime I see Dave Ward on the Channel 13 news, I can picture dinner at the table, when I'm about 8 years old, mixing my corn in with my mashed potatoes and gravy, and having cucumber salad while watching Shara Fryer and Dave Ward do the news. It's the weirdest thing, but I can taste that meal and see it in my head everytime I hear Dave Ward's voice.


----------



## Trouthunter

Very cool Jim. When I was a boy and my Mother wanted to go shopping we'd drive into Houston and go downtown to Foley's, Neiman Marcus, etc. and if my sister and I weren't causing my folks too much grief we'd get to eat at the Rice Hotel. Daddy would take us up on top and I remember something being up there, a bar or restaurant...something but the view was great.

I remember once at Woolworth's when they had that Auto-Mat...I couldn't have been but 5 or 6 years old at the time but I discovered that if I opened one of the little doors on that back wall that I could get a hamburger or a piece of pie or cake LOL! By the time that my folks found me I'd run up a tab 

TH


----------



## cfish

kdubya said:


> Don Mahoney and Gina Claire show.. Paul Bosch and Houston Wrestling
> 
> Kelly


 I was in a wreck on Kirby and hit them. They were very old and he was blind. I felt so bad for hitting them but an old lady in a robe walked out into traffic,was a bad day for me and old people.


----------



## kdubya

Hotrod said:


> In Rosenberg the old Drive In Theater, parents used to sneak us in the trunk of the car in the 70's.
> 
> Texas Gulf Sulpher plant in Newgulf with the 2 tall smoke stacks. Grew up there, my grandfather retired from there.


Small world Joey. My peeps used to stick my arse in the trunk and sneak me into that drive in theatre... 
And, my grandpa also retired from that sulpher plant as well....I can still smell it.

Kelly


----------



## CHARLIE

Think one of the clubs there at Sin Alley was the "Ski Club". Before you could buy a drink over the counter. You had to be a private member of the club to get a drink. Wasnt much best I recall

Charlie


----------



## dwilliams35

I apologize if it's already been mentioned, but how about Academy SURPLUS......


----------



## yer_corks_under

Utah Carl Show on Ch 11 Saturday mornings.


----------



## ssb

*UH*



CoolChange©© said:


> First dome football game. Watching the Cougars beat Idaho St. 106-6


Thought it was TULSA 106-6
Robert Newhouse (Dallas Cowboys)was freshman 4th string running back and rushed over a 100 yards


----------



## Gabe711

Couple more.

The lights on Main Steet during the Christmas Season.

The strip club on Main Street. I think it was the Pink Pussycat.

James Coney Island on Walker St. sitting in a desk eating hotdogs.


----------



## catndahats

getting into this thread...actually read all 23 pages...
Some good ol memories:
* *Mama Galli's Italian restaurant* on Telephone Rd. (near 610 and Stubbs cycles)...back in the 50's and early '60's....Mama had a restaurant back in the trees in her house...Upstairs had a room full of toys and Mama would make a special pizza for us kids while mom and dad drank and ate. On your birthday, she'd play a scratchy old birthday record and bring you a pink or white "snowball" from Hostess bakeries with a candle in it. I often think about Mama...

* *Gulfgate* (before airconditioning) the Orange Julius, birthdays and the little rollercoaster that scared the pants off me at *Peppermint Park*, and *Big Humphreys* Pizza on Parkplace.

* The old *Blimp Base* on the way to Galveston...listening to dad's war stories in the car. The old *Galveston Wooden Causeway*.... burning up with sunburn on the way home from the beach with no airconditioning...mom slathering vinegar all over our sunburns.

* The whole family going to the *Drive-In theater* off Telephone Rd.

* Anyone remember the old *ship/yacht* on Bellfort near Hartman Junior High? Talked to a lady the other day whose dad had something to do with that...it was a private club or something like that....

* Utah Carl, Houston Wrestling, Tarzan movies on Saturday morning...going to the *El Capitan* in Pasadena on Saturdays, and staying all day watching movies.

* *Kemah* (before the Boardwalk).........Pier 6 "where the elite eat in their barefeet"...when Jimmy Walker was still alive his wife would put me to sleep on the sofa in their office on the top floor while mom and dad drank and danced.

* the horse stables at Herman Park.....*Trader Vics* at the Shamrock.


----------



## kdubya

catndahats said:


> * The old *Blimp Base* on the way to Galveston...l


I thought the blimp base (Goodyear?) was up north off 45 ?? 70's - 80's ??

Or am I thinking of something different.

Kelly


----------



## Gabe711

The blimp base was on the way to Galveston if you lived in Conroe.


----------



## ssb

*Old Times*

Things I can remember

Old Houston Buffalos Baseball Park 
Have baseball with signatures of many ball players that went up to 
St Louis Cardinals Team

Old restuarants at Kehma
San Jacinto Inn 
Old Car Drag Strip between Houstn Galveston on I45 
Playland Park
Car Racing Track behind Playland
Poney rides at Buffalo Speedway and Main
Gateway Chrystal Pool on SouthMain where I lifeguarded
Gaidos
Gambling places on Bissonnet and SouthMain
Drive in theaters all over
Old schoolhouse at Westheimer and old PostOak Roads where Neimans is
Bill Marez Hall in Heights
Bill Williams
Pizza place across from Shamrock
Looks Steakhouse
Princes Hamburgers 
Felix's Mexican Resturants
McDonalds Drive In before the MACS
Horse Race Track on OST
First football games in Rice Stadium - Buddy Dial and etc 
Segregation
Shamrock Hilton and its large pool
Whenever the HW 45 south construction started
The old airport at Hobby 
Old golf courses - GoftCrest, Old Houston, Pineforest
UH UCLA basketball game in Dome
Tennis match in dome - male vs female
First football games in Rice Stadium - Buddy Dial and etc 
First UH Texas football game
First Coney Island down town
Down in basement cafeteria in Rice Hotel
Elvis Pressley , Boat Shows and Rodeos in Coliseum 
Hunting Doves wher Sharpstown is
Little League Base Ball Park just inside west loop on Westheimer

Old white wooden roller coaster ride in Galveston

* In the sixth or seventh grade
our rival church football game (scrimage) 
at half time of Rice vs Texas A&M football game in Rice Stadium 
when *Bill Worrell* (Rockets announcer) kicked an extra point to win.

Things I can remember

WHAT WAS LOST IN CARLA up and down coast

WHAT WAS LOST IN GAVESTON IN IKE


----------



## Livininlogs

remembered a few more since this was started.

Remember Utah Carl came on Sunday Mornings sponsored by Alvin Furniture. Remember going there with parents and Utah shaking my hand. Then on Saturday morning there was Jungle Theater sponsored by Art Grindle that guy was a salesman lol. Seen him set a car on fire once and then another he beat with a baseball bat. 

Also remember the old wrestles at that time Fritz Von Erick and WhaHoo McDaniels were bitter enemies. I watched then battle it out one Saturday night and then Sunday evening Dad took us to fish at the Quintana bait camp. The two men drove up in the same car drinking laughing and bought some bait. Guess from that time I knew wrestling was a big put on .


----------



## SARGENTTX

*hobby airport*

remember the western club on telephone rd pauls ice house italaian beef house on 45


----------



## Buffett Fan

Gabe711 said:


> The blimp base was on the way to Galveston if you lived in Conroe.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## surfspeck

Molars Bakery when it was in the Village
The original James Coney Island
The original Antones Po Boys and Baklava
Shakeys Pizza
The Palms Theatre in SugarLand
Fizz
Waves
Sharpstown and Westwood Malls were safe enough to drop your kids off alone
It was faster to drive to Galveston down Hwy 6 from SugarLand
Houston Aeros at the Coliseum
Oshmans was the shizzle


----------



## catndahats

*blimp base(s)*

another one....from WW I or WW II....you could see it from the highway going to Galveston...think it was around Santa Fe....

forgotten about the Goodyear blimp up near Conroe...



kdubya said:


> I thought the blimp base (Goodyear?) was up north off 45 ?? 70's - 80's ??
> 
> Or am I thinking of something different.
> 
> Kelly


----------



## Buffett Fan

Delmonico's Spaghetti House, downtown at Louisiana and Pierce from 1932 to 1957, then moved to Highland Village from 1957 to 1972...sure miss that place! The first and best spaghetti house in Houston!

I oughta be sellin' pasta rather than printing. :tongue:


----------



## chivochavez

Picking up dead pidgeons at some gun club off blue ridge road for Roy Rogers.

Working at Bailey's Rifle Range.

Working as a vendor for Harry Martin Catering in the Astrodome.

Taking dates to Swiss Chalet for beef fondue to impress 'em.


----------



## capt. david

bud bigelows and after dinner getting on a charterd bus and heading to rice stadium to watch the longhorns and owls. not having to lock your car and house when not there!!!


----------



## catndahats

*Art Grindle.....*his used car ads on Saturday mornings during Tarzan movies were hilarious (even when I was only 8 years old)....junkers, smoke bombs...he'd jump on 'em, hit them with baseball bats.....some cars they just pushed across in front of the camera.....thanks for that memory!!!!


----------



## BillLovesFishin

dwilliams35 said:


> I apologize if it's already been mentioned, but how about Academy SURPLUS......


I remember Academy surplus. We had one by our neighborhood I grew up in 59 & E Mt. Houston. My cousins and I would walk down there and buy military clothes and play army. Then they turned it into Academy and closed it down when they widened 59.


----------



## FATfisherman

Standard Shoes in Downtown. My dad used to take my brother and I there once a year to buy us church shoes.


----------



## troutslayer

I remember going to the dome and hearing "NUMBER 25, PLAYING LEFT FEILD.....JOSE CRUUUUUUUUUUUUZZZZZZZZZ........

First time I heard it I thought they were booing him....lol


----------



## Haute Pursuit

My dad's office was across Chimney Rock from Westbury square... spent alot of time running around there as a kid.

Still miss the old Railhead Steakhouse. Anybody remember the Blue Claw Cafe next to the swing bridge in Matagorda? Man they had some awesome crab rolls!


----------



## Red3Fish

SSB is right it was Tulsa. Prolly not good fan sportsmanship....but the fans were chanting "WE WANT A HUNDRED!!" towards the end. LOL

"Anyone remember the old *ship/yacht* on Bellfort near Hartman Junior High? Talked to a lady the other day whose dad had something to do with that...it was a private club or something like that...".

That would be Sims Bayou Country Club. On weekends they had dances for all teenagers there. I was there a few times...no alcohol....

Teen Hall...another teen age dance place.

A friend of mines' dad did the hair for the lady that was sec'y to the guy that owned Playland Park. She gave him TWO giant rolls of tickets for all the rides there. He would rip off about 25' of tickets and away we would go!! LOL

My buddy met his first wife there at Playland Park when he was about 17...a stripper about 4 yrs older than him. Lasted about 2 yrs!! LOL Kim Kay was her "stage name".

I think the strip club by the Astrodome was Roman Strip.. Martha Turner was a big black lady (about 300#) that sang, not stripped there, and me being blond, she would sit in my lap and sing Sunny to me LOL. Got some laughs.

La Trec was the club with the lady swinging.

Esquire Ballroom on Hempstead Hiway. Capri Lounge, Vans Ballroom.

I am not saying I hung out in these joints, but I had a buddy that did!! LMAO.

Later
R3F


----------



## menefreghista

Gabe711 said:


> Couple more.
> 
> The strip club on Main Street. I think it was the Pink Pussycat.


The Candlelite Lounge on Buffalo Sweedway was much better :wink:


----------



## quickrick

kdubya said:


> Just remembered.. Meyer Speedway.
> 
> Now, I was really young, but I remember it being a lil ol dirt track. One Saturday night we went Bobby Allison was a guest driver for the races as I recall.
> 
> Kelly


Joseph F. Meyer Speedway was a half mile banked asphalt oval. I raced there until it closed for good in 1979. Terry Labonte raced there with me, those were great times!


----------



## Trouthunter

> I think the strip club by the Astrodome was Roman Strip


 The Roman Strip was sort of across 610 from the Crystal Pistol I think on Woodvalley Drive but ahh that's what I've been told ...there was Dome Shadows and the Silhouette on Main near the Dome those are all I can remember in that part of town.

Of course that was 32 years ago lol.

TH


----------



## Knot Kidding

Don't forget the swing by the the road at the Crystal Pistol on 610!


----------



## DannyMac

Oiler football games at Jeppeson stadium. Kids could get in for 50 cents and sit in the endzone seats. No netting to stop the Xpts and FG's, what a scramble for the "Duke" football. We would get all our buddies and sit together then dive into the scramble, came up bruised and bloodied a few times but we got our share of the "Duke".


----------



## h.f.d.firedog

*Remember*

Angelo's Fishermanswarf was a great place to eat. We made the fire - when it burn down in 1979. I worked at Station 21s on South Main. Charlie . the guy that cleaned the place up at night died in the fire.
I forgot the year Gaidos burned. Rice stadium had the super bowl in 1964, Did a lot of fishing at pine island lake. Gateway pool. it was tuff getting to the bubble. The 8th wounder of the world, look at it know...


----------



## madhatter1256

taking long way home from Galveston and stopping at Hillmans Restaurant where 146 crosses Dickinson Bayou now.


----------



## scwine

I remember going to eat at a restaurant that looked like a huge castle(I think....) I was around 5 or 6 yrs old. I thought it was around Westbury Square ar Meyerland, anyone have a clue or was it some youthful dream??? I have asked my parents before and they don't seem to remember it. hwell:


----------



## slopoke

Sonny Look's.


----------



## Tortuga

scwine said:


> I remember going to eat at a restaurant that looked like a huge castle(I think....) I was around 5 or 6 yrs old. I thought it was around Westbury Square ar Meyerland, anyone have a clue or was it some youthful dream??? I have asked my parents before and they don't seem to remember it. hwell:


Could have been The Red Lion...was on Main St, though..Looked like a big stone english country home outside, but inside was decorated in all kinds of medieval stuff.. Run by Geo Crowder and his wife...forgot her name.. had the BEST prime rib cart in the WORLD.. Would slice off a chunk for ya at the table to your thickness request.. That was one of our places for SPECIAL OCCASIONS....


----------



## CoolChange

*You are probably right.*



ssb said:


> Thought it was TULSA 106-6
> Robert Newhouse (Dallas Cowboys)was freshman 4th string running back and rushed over a 100 yards


I was 15 and with my homecoming queen and her dad. I pretty much had my eyes on her and saw the scoreboard at the end. Sorry for the memory fail, but that was 41 years ago. But you can bet I can see her and smell her perfume like it was yesterday.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Tortuga said:


> Could have been The Red Lion...was on Main St, though..Looked like a big stone english country home outside, but inside was decorated in all kinds of medieval stuff.. Run by Geo Crowder and his wife...forgot her name.. had the BEST prime rib cart in the WORLD.. Would slice off a chunk for ya at the table to your thickness request.. That was one of our places for SPECIAL OCCASIONS....


That would be it most likely. I had forgotten about it until now. I can't believe no one remembers the Blue Claw Cafe in Matagorda... it was an epic place for stuffed crab and crab rolls! One of the few dives I think about and really miss. The old couple who ran it were Golden!


----------



## scwine

Tortuga said:


> Could have been The Red Lion...was on Main St, though..Looked like a big stone english country home outside, but inside was decorated in all kinds of medieval stuff.. Run by Geo Crowder and his wife...forgot her name.. had the BEST prime rib cart in the WORLD.. Would slice off a chunk for ya at the table to your thickness request.. That was one of our places for SPECIAL OCCASIONS....


Very well could be. I know it was known for prime rib(steak to me then) and there was lots of medieval stuff as soon as you walked through the door(this I very well remember). Thanks. 
Edit>>This is making me hungry.


----------



## scwine

A pretty cool book to read is>>> http://members.authorsguild.net/djlightfoot/the_lh7_ranch___the_e_h__marks__legacy_7036.htm

It's the story of a west Houston ranch that held the first rodeo's and is the founder of the salt grass trail rides. I grew up with this family and quite a few people on the west side drive by or through certain areas that they have no idea about the history of. Some very simple stuff like.. what rows of pine trees(still there) off I-10 b/w mason and barker cypress originally went too, etc. 
Having one of the few cars in the area to cross the RR bridge into Galveston after the hurricane(1900) to rescue people. 
Why was barker-Cypress overpass built over I-10?(So E.H. could still run his cattle from the south pasture to the north pastures). Rounding up wild horses around North Shepherd.
SaltGrass steakhouses menu used to hold some hints of this family, don't know if it still does as much.

I read this book while living w/ one of the family members, then the next day we went and "toured" the original homestead. It was amazing to read about some unique history and then see a lot of the same stuff w/ my own eye's on the place, I will never forget it.

After J. Frank Dobie wrote his famous book about the Texas Longhorn, he reportedly said he should have wrote it about the Marks family instead.

Just thought some of yall might find this interesting.


----------



## fwoodwader

I remember going to see Mike Scott pitch against the Reds probably in 87 maybe 88 I think he was still with the Stros then, it was my first game and we drove up to the Astrodome in my dads GT Mustang and I thought it was the biggest thing I would ever see in my life. I was so excited, and to walk down the tunnels to get to the seats and see the field. I remember I just kept looking around in amazement as to how big the place was.

Another game we went to that same year maybe the following year was against the Phillies for Nasa night and we ended up getting seats pretty much right in front of the Phillies bullpen. This is when the players weren't hidden in cages in left field. I remember Nolan Ryan pitched that game and the crowd gave him a standing o when he left.

I remember how small 45 used to be, Sea O Rama down on the island. When Nasa Road 1 was Nasa Road 1 and not Nasa Parkway. Funny how you drive on a parkway and park on a driveway.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

scwine said:


> A pretty cool book to read is>>> http://members.authorsguild.net/djlightfoot/the_lh7_ranch___the_e_h__marks__legacy_7036.htm
> 
> It's the story of a west Houston ranch that held the first rodeo's and is the founder of the salt grass trail rides. I grew up with this family and quite a few people on the west side drive by or through certain areas that they have no idea about the history of. Some very simple stuff like.. what rows of pine trees(still there) off I-10 b/w mason and barker cypress originally went too, etc.
> Having one of the few cars in the area to cross the RR bridge into Galveston after the hurricane(1900) to rescue people.
> Why was barker-Cypress overpass built over I-10?(So E.H. could still run his cattle from the south pasture to the north pastures). Rounding up wild horses around North Shepherd.
> SaltGrass steakhouses menu used to hold some hints of this family, don't know if it still does as much.
> 
> I read this book while living w/ one of the family members, then the next day we went and "toured" the original homestead. It was amazing to read about some unique history and then see a lot of the same stuff w/ my own eye's on the place, I will never forget it.
> 
> After J. Frank Dobie wrote his famous book about the Texas Longhorn, he reportedly said he should have wrote it about the Marks family instead.
> 
> Just thought some of yall might find this interesting.


That sounds real cool ...


----------



## CHARLIE

Regarding blimp bases.

There was 2. the original was actually near Hitchcock. It was a military base to scout the gulf for German u boats during WW11 and also housed some prisioner of war Germans near there. The other base was north of Houston. I guess it still exists, I dont know. 

The miliitary base near hitchcock was boutht by diamond Jim West and then bought by John Mecom. I have been on the roof of the old base before it was torn down. The concrete ends still exist. I was plenty scared getting up on the room because it was all wooden ladders and roof and really creaked. it w as about 250' straight down. I was installing communications gear from top of the old gulf building to the base.

Anyone remember Voss's lil convience store on Westheimer just east of where the loop now is. Across from the polo field. I used to know them and go out there and hunt.. it was all country and country store.

Charlie


----------



## fish-r-ride

We use to eat at a white wooden reastraunt in kemah. We would go out back and watch all the boats bring in fresh fish and shrimp. 
Then all of a sudden we didn't go there no more. About 13 years later I went to Jimmy Walkers in High School and there was a picture of the old reastruant just like I remembered.


----------



## catndahats

thanks Charlie....that's the *blimp base* I was talking about. As a small kid, I knew we were close to Galveston when I could see the old blimp hanger. Seems like dad told stories about U-boats and German prisoners. Might drive down that way this week to get a closer look.

Fish-r-ride; do you remember the name of that place? In the early '70s I remember a place called "wheel of fortune"...old gambling casino/restaurant/bar on the Kemah channel. I think it is where the Flying Dutchman is now....memory is foggy. My parents tell stories of gambling down there in the 1950's....and the "Pier 6, 7, or 8" (can't remember which number) Their sign said, *"where the elite eat in their bare feet".* Used to go there after work, the oysterboats would pull up, they'd swing open the doors (in the bar area downstairs) unload oysters, guys shucking away, get em fresh on the half-shell....$1/dozen...beer was like $.50 a long neck....pig out and get a buzz for under $5.


----------



## catndahats

Regarding the ship on Bellfort...
...someone said it was called the *"Sims Bayou Country Club"*

I spent some time yesterday googling it...........sure wish I could find some photos of the place....couldn't find anything about it. As a kid going to Hartman Jr. High, that place really got my attention. It was a real yacht/ship planted right on the side of Bellfort Blvd that was turned into a club/dance hall/civic center of some sort. Wonder what ever happened to it?????


----------



## Tortuga

CHARLIE said:


> Regarding blimp bases.
> 
> *Anyone remember Voss's lil convience store on Westheimer just east of where the loop now is.* Across from the polo field. I used to know them and go out there and hunt.. it was all country and country store.
> 
> Charlie


Dang, Charlie...we got a LOT in common. When I wuz a kid we lived on ten acres right down Post Oak Rd (shell road then) on our 'farm'...chickens, horse, cow..all the bells and whistles..LOL.. Voss's store was across from the little school I was gonna have to attend until my Mother found out the school didn't have indoor plumbing..Yep, that's right..OUTHOUSES.. She said HER kids wuzn't going to no school that didn't have plumbing...so she made Dad sell the place and we moved into the city.. Some good times on the 'ranch' while it existed.

Thanks for the memories...

incidentally, that whole area has a NEW name now... You might know it as "The Galleria"....LOL


----------



## Solid Action

I remember that it is a melting pot with horrible traffic.


----------



## Red3Fish

*Catindahat...*

I am pretty sure that was the name of it, or they owned it. The yacht was there prolly a 60' or 70' er, and they had a ground level dance floor and area built onto the side of it.

On Sat nites, they had dances there for teenagers about '61, '62. It was pretty nice, and we went there quite a few times. The Whip, the stroll, the twist,...were the "hot" dances then!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## Cap-N-Red

Hey R3F You remember "The Yacht" located on South Main. It was also a drive inn with carhops and all. There was a teen club there also. That was in the early to mid 50's. The Prince family opened it and ran it for a couple of years and closed it down when the lease ran out


----------



## Haute Pursuit

CHARLIE said:


> Regarding blimp bases.
> 
> There was 2. the original was actually near Hitchcock. It was a military base to scout the gulf for German u boats during WW11 and also housed some prisioner of war Germans near there. The other base was north of Houston. I guess it still exists, I dont know.
> 
> The miliitary base near hitchcock was boutht by diamond Jim West and then bought by John Mecom. I have been on the roof of the old base before it was torn down. The concrete ends still exist. I was plenty scared getting up on the room because it was all wooden ladders and roof and really creaked. it w as about 250' straight down. I was installing communications gear from top of the old gulf building to the base.
> 
> Anyone remember Voss's lil convience store on Westheimer just east of where the loop now is. Across from the polo field. I used to know them and go out there and hunt.. it was all country and country store.
> 
> Charlie


We had a lot of parties out there in the late 70's and early 80's. One of my high school buddies dad managed Mecom's ranch interests and ran his cows. I use to help them work cows now and then. Their name was Finn and my buddy went into the Navy right afrer high school and I lost track of him. We had the run of that place for awhile


----------



## notthatdeep

George Dentler's - Pier 21 Seafood Restaurant, great seafood located Fannin at Braeswood near Medical Center. Owned by George Dentler...Dentler Maid Potato Chips. Also part owner of the KOA at Lake Livingston.

The Safari on Richmond and Post Oak had torches burning at the front door and big guys in turbans guarding entrance. Good steaks...specialized in chateaubriand.


----------



## Trouthunter

The Red Lion was great...I took several dates there and my folks would take my sister and I there but it was on the pricey side for a high school boy lol.

I Googled the Red Lion and it would seem that it's not on South Main any longer but there is a new version of it on Shepard.

And Blake, I remember the Blue Claw same as I remember the original Stryker's Cafe in POC. But the floor wasn't crooked at the Blue CLaw lol.

TH


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Trouthunter said:


> The Red Lion was great...I took several dates there and my folks would take my sister and I there but it was on the pricey side for a high school boy lol.
> 
> I Googled the Red Lion and it would seem that it's not on South Main any longer but there is a new version of it on Shepard.
> 
> And Blake, I remember the Blue Claw same as I remember the original Stryker's Cafe in POC. But the floor wasn't crooked at the Blue CLaw lol.
> 
> TH


:cheers:


----------



## thabeezer

I remember..peppermint park, westheimer being 2 lanes all the way, Dairy Ashford Roller Rink, KLOL, Going with my dad to some burger joint on memorial and birdsall near otto's (Ralznasky's I think), Depeche Mode at an Astroworld Concert, Numbers, Robert E Lee High School (on richmond)


----------



## fish-r-ride

How about Plantation Icehouse off winkler when it was ran or owned by a man named Nick. Used to go there with my dad and have a hires rootbeer while he had a Pearl.He was in many of the Sears trucks parked around back. And Scwine those pine trees off I10 were by my uncles house who used to work for the West ranch. My first trip to the astrodome we took a dirt road to get there. Man this thread has brought back some memories, Thanks.


----------



## reeltimer

I remember when greenspoint mall was built in the country.look at it now....being a bat boy for the strohs.....going to visit my dad when he worked at Whites sporting goods and wal-mart..*** is wal-mart.........when woolco was the only box store.......epps island elemantary.......wow what a change........in my old hood...lol


----------



## fish-r-ride

Going out to meet my dad when flew back in from Dallas on the ,I guess you call it the tormat, at the Houston International Airport.


----------



## rem44mag

how about
champion papermill
clear lake park used to catch crabs on saturday got pretty crowded
maybe 10 15 people
bumper cars shooting gallery rem pump 22 w/shorts at playland park
wolf corner


----------



## snagltoothfrecklefish

1. Going to Oshmans downtown, especially the basement to look at pop up tents then going over to James Coney Island on Walker. 
2. The dredge going into Jones Lake, back when it had both stories.
3. Sporting Goods Inc on saturday mornings with dad.
4. Meyerland Plaza hobby shop when it was an outdoor mall.
5. The drive in near League City on I45 on Saturday nights.
6. Seeing Shasta being run through the UH campus to basketball games.
7. Swimming at UH pool in summer.
8. Western Sizzler in Galveston where Tortuga is now. 
9. Carls Bar B Que on the west end of Galveston Island near Pirates Cove.
10. When we used to drive from the seawall all the way to Jamaica Beach on the beach.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Bum 
















Hurricane Alicia
Hurricane Alicia, 1983


----------



## Bird

Michelob Houston Open
Ice skating at the Wharf
Being chased by golf course rangers for diving for golf ball in the water hazards
Duck hunting at the ponds off of Needham road (FM242 now)
Watching them dig lake Woodlands and the bottom of lake party
Going to the Oak Ridge bowl where all the 'bad kids' hung out behind the building

Hacksaw Jim Duggan and really bad IW Marks jewelry commercials
Mattress Mack pimpin the mattress on Houston Wrestling
Nolan Ryan, Phil Niekro, and Jose Cruuuuuuuuuuuuzzzzz
Billy White Shoes Johnson #00

Numbers and Powertools

Spaghetti Wharehouse

Going to the Seaworld in Galveston


----------



## reeltimer

Hacksaw Duggan was my favorite and the black guy that would fly of the ropes Tiger something.........a good freind of mine used to be a big time wrestler and burst my bubble about them.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

reeltimer said:


> I remember when greenspoint mall was built in the country.look at it now....being a bat boy for the strohs.....going to visit my dad when he worked at Whites sporting goods and wal-mart..*** is wal-mart.........when woolco was the only box store.......epps island elemantary.......wow what a change........in my old hood...lol


You remember Globe stores... that was one of the Wal-Mart blueprints. That one and K-Mart.


----------



## baytownboy

The old causeway going from Pelly (Baytown) to Hog Island and then on the ferry to La Porte. A fantastic seafood place near the landing where they served the best seafood. It was in an old house. Parking on the La Porte side of the Baytown La Porte tunnel watching the "SUBMARINE RACES" at night. Seeing Wilie Nelson at the old radio station in Baytown down where James St makes the turn by Cedar Bayou. Seeing Elvis, George Jones, Johnny Cash and a host of others at the Magnolia Gardens out on the San Jacinto River in the 50's The old seafood restaurant next to the Battleship of Texas in the 60's. Hayrides on flatbed trailers from Baytown to The San Jacinto Monument at night and having pic nicks. The thrill of seeing my great great grandfathers picture of him standing next to Sam Houston laying on the ground by the big oak tree with his leg wounded at the Battle of San Jacinto.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

C.Hern5972 said:


> Bum
> View attachment 272225
> 
> 
> View attachment 272226
> 
> 
> Hurricane Alicia
> Hurricane Alicia, 1983


Elvin Bethea was a MAN!


----------



## rem44mag

speaking of the woodlands
anyone remember how many acres and how much money
did the george mithell grogan mill come to


----------



## scwine

Bird said:


> Michelob Houston Open
> Ice skating at the Wharf
> Being chased by golf course rangers for diving for golf ball in the water hazards
> Duck hunting at the ponds off of Needham road (FM242 now)
> Watching them dig lake Woodlands and the bottom of lake party
> Going to the Oak Ridge bowl where all the 'bad kids' hung out behind the building


Used to spend quite a bit of my summers in the Woodlands. Sneaking in to Sawmill pool and a few other around midnight w/ friends. Ice skating at the Wharf was fun. Bike racing at Armadillo Downs.


----------



## bear hide

Gilley's, The Baytown Tunnel, drag racing on Texas Avenue before they changed it to the "snake." The South Main Drive-Inn. "Apartment City" at 610 South and Stella Link. The old war bunkers on Galveston Island, Sea Arama.


----------



## Red3Fish

*Capt Red,...*

no, I dont remember that....I do remember when we first started going to POC, prolly early 60's, Melbas' place built out over the water...not sure, but I think it was where the Fishing Center is today. Always crowded before daylight, with coffee and breakfast. All the duck hunters and fishermen would gather there for coffee and breakfast. You could drop your cig butts thru the cracks between the boards in the floor. LOL

And at Strikers, you could walk in with wet jeans, wet tennis shoes and a stringer of trout and RF....had an old black guy there, that would clean them, and fry them up with taters, salad, and a giant glass of iced tea for $2.50. I think it was Strikers?

Strikers had the best big ole greasy hamburgers in town, home fries, and giant glass of iced tea for about $3.

Hurricane Junction was always good for a cold beer and a few laughs at the expense of the locals. Picture in your mind a 250# woman, no bra, in shrimper boots and her teeth in her pocket!! LMAO You were a "tourist" if you weren't wearing shrimper boots and you had more than a dozen teeth! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## CHARLIE

tORTUGA

I POSED UP ANOTHER POST BUT ITS GONE.

SINCE YOU DID SOME SODA JERKIN IN YOUR DAY DO YOU REMEMBER

JONES DRUG STORE ON houston Avenue , or Balfanz drug on 6th street, or Kings on 11th across from Hogg jr hi, or the one on the corner of Studewood and 11th ?

Charlie


----------



## Tortuga

CHARLIE said:


> tORTUGA
> 
> I POSED UP ANOTHER POST BUT ITS GONE.
> 
> SINCE YOU DID SOME SODA JERKIN IN YOUR DAY DO YOU REMEMBER
> 
> JONES DRUG STORE ON houston Avenue , or Balfanz drug on 6th street, or Kings on 11th across from Hogg jr hi, or the one on the corner of Studewood and 11th ?
> 
> Charlie


Charlie..I remember old man Balfanz well..and also the Studewood drug.. dunno about Kings.. Wuz a loooong time ago..lol..

Ya gotta remember though...you wuz one of them 'Heights Rats ' ..and I was in the 'silk-stocking' bunch (i.e....Lamar Hi).:biggrin:..and I KNOW it wuz you that poured that gasoline on our front grass to spell out "RHS"..and kinda suspect it wuz you that chunked all that maroon paint on our big map of Texas on the front of the school....:rotfl:


----------



## Bayscout22

Earl Campbell, Dan Pastorini, Kenny Burroughs, Billy "White Shoes" Johnson, Curly Culp, Robert Brazzille, Mike Rienfeldt, Mike Barber, Carl Mauck, and....

Cesar Cedeno, Jose Cruz, Denny Walling, Craig Reynolds, Doug Rader, Jimmy Wynn, Lee May, Billy Doring, Joe Sambito, Mike Scott, Ken Forsch, Joe Neikro, and...

Rudy T, Calvin Murhpy, Rick Barry, Moses Malone, Dwight Jones, Robert Reid, Mike Dunleavy and....

A whole lot more!


----------



## Texas Jeweler

I am suprised no one mentioned Glenn Slades Sporting Goods on I-45 South with the big glass trophy room. 

The skating crew was "The Urban Animals".

My current store location is just a few doors down from where Alfred's Deli was in the Rice Village. His son, Mike, recently retired and sold the place. 

The old store on the east side of Hwy. 35 that had the Bison! 

Otto's bar b q.

Driving out past Eagle Lake on the way to our deer lease in Colorado County and seeing thousands of snow geese. 

The Ranger Drive Inn on Telephone Road and curly fries!

Drag races down Holly hall road.

Tele-a-wink Grill, first time I ever paid for a meal with my Grandparents. Took them out to eat.

I have a long list we can do another thread on.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

I remember going to the Astros game as a kid and they gave away a smaller version of a wood bat...could you imagine them doing that today.


----------



## catndahats

*Pfifer's Surf Shop* on Park Place in the '60s....he was a hoot!

*my first surfboard* ....bought at Foleys Almeda Mall of all places....still have it; Hobie Corkey Carrol super mini (8' 4")


----------



## fish-r-ride

Didn't the place on 35 that had the buffalo also have a 5 legged bull?


----------



## smokey4

*memories*

When attending grade school in Schulenburg someone would sponser
school kids riding the train to Houston to attend the shrine circus in coliseum.

Very folks had television back then and on friday nights the TV/radio repaire store would turn on their TV in the window and us kids would
sit on the sidewalk to watch wrestling. We all thought wrestling was
on the up and up.

Dancing.... best place was Esquire Ballroom on Hempstead Hwy - on wednesday nights when gals got in free. So much smoke your eyes would burn. The large HPD guy with the long flashlight club. Also went dancing at Bill Muraz, Tin Hall, YWCA downtown, Jimmy Munuteses on telephone rd, and Coffee Club at some church on south main.

Going to gateway chrystal pool Sunday afternoons. Clown divers, vollyball, and the bubble at bottom of deep end. One time I swam the pool length all underwater - did not come up for air.

Being pulled in a wagon by a horse at Peppermint Park on South Main.

Riding the rollercoaster at Playland park cost 10 cents - rode ten times
in a row.

Valians restaurant on South Main across from Shamrock.

Swimming in pool at Shamrock.

When houston buffs were on TV all nighbors would gather at a house that had a TV.

Saltwater fishing in Galveston Bay with my aunt & uncle - they had a 
7-1/2 HP engine but had to rent a fiberglass or aluminum boat.
Fished with them near mouth of san bernard river after they bought a boat.

Smokey


----------



## CHARLIE

Knot hole gang at Buffalo Stadium where we could watch the Houston buffs. Also during the Korean war they built Shermsn tanks next door to the stadium and tested them on a little track outside. Think it was where Fingers is now. All the Gun emplacements on Galveston beach during WW2.
Playland Park with the race track behind and also Myerland speedway. Drag racing on Steubenr Airline. Out running Olds 88's with my 41 Ford coupe. My Columbia overdrive locking (left rear wheel) at about 120 MPH. Some how made it. Hunting where the golfcourse is now off of jackrabbit road a few miles past where Klebs store was on 1960. 

Charlie


----------



## Harbormaster

I remember when Allen Parkway was the Haight Ashbury of Houston! We would roll the windows up, lock the doors and cruise slowly through there observing all the hippies in their natural habitat!

I got to go to this concert with a bunch of seniors from St. Pius high school! : )

http://www.ledzeppelin.com/video/houston-1971


----------



## Cap-N-Red

How about shooting ducks in a lake where Madison High School is now. West Orem was only a small shell road and didn't go but about a block east of Hiram Clarke


----------



## Cap-N-Red

Hanging out at Stuarts Drive Inn at Main & OST all the hot rods would park on the last few rows towards OST. A.J. Foyt was in high school and getting ready to go on the midget circut. We told him he should stay in school. Guess he showed us. Prince's which was just across the street was where the goodie-goodie crowd hung out. I rode a motorcycle so I was't allowed at Prince's


----------



## Roper57

*Anheuser Busch eagle logo flying*

I miss the rotating Anheuser Busch eagle logo flying on top of the building [email protected] The drive-in movie theater on Market St. If we could not ride with someone,we could make a snack and watch Bruce Lee on top of our house.The candy and popcorn smell at Sears.The smell of craylons and paste at the old Pleasantville Elementary school.


----------



## notthatdeep

Haute Pursuit said:


> Elvin Bethea was a MAN!


#52 was Robert Brazile...also a MAN.


----------



## txgirl1722

Astroworld....my mom used to drop us off in the am and pick us up in the pm. Wouldn't dare do that now with my kids.

Gilley's = using fake id to get in to see George Strait.


----------



## txgirl1722

Cruising Woodforest Blvd in the 80's. Cruising Westheimer...


----------



## reeltimer

txgirl1722 said:


> Cruising Woodforest Blvd in the 80's. Cruising Westheimer...


No doubt!


----------



## grandpa cracker

Walkin' Jack said:


> Kdubya, I juat wanted to say that it is very seldom that I enjoy a thread as much as I have enjoyed this one. Except for my years of military service I have lived in the Houston/Pasadena/Deer Park area since 1950. I was born while my dad was in the airforce and when he got out he brought us home to Houston and we lived in the old Golfcrest area, off Telephone Rd.
> 
> It seems that I have long forgotten SO MANY things that were a part of my everyday life. I never would have believed that I could forget so many wonderful things. You'll never know what a rush this thread is for SO MANY people that have been around here for years. I'm going to wait until this thread has run it's course and them I'm going to save it to my files.
> 
> Thanks for kickin' this one off and inspiring us all to think back and remember those "kinder, gentler times" that meant so much to us all.


x2. I grew up in Baytown, Pasadena and Deer Park. This is probably the best thread to ever hit 2cool. Not one argument!!


----------



## grandpa cracker

baytownboy said:


> The old causeway going from Pelly (Baytown) to Hog Island and then on the ferry to La Porte. A fantastic seafood place near the landing where they served the best seafood. It was in an old house. Parking on the La Porte side of the Baytown La Porte tunnel watching the "SUBMARINE RACES" at night. Seeing Wilie Nelson at the old radio station in Baytown down where James St makes the turn by Cedar Bayou. Seeing Elvis, George Jones, Johnny Cash and a host of others at the Magnolia Gardens out on the San Jacinto River in the 50's The old seafood restaurant next to the Battleship of Texas in the 60's. Hayrides on flatbed trailers from Baytown to The San Jacinto Monument at night and having pic nicks. The thrill of seeing my great great grandfathers picture of him standing next to Sam Houston laying on the ground by the big oak tree with his leg wounded at the Battle of San Jacinto.


Shrimp basket at Trainer`s on 146 at Texas Ave ? Coldest beer in town at
the V Drive Inn in Pelly, owned by Robert Peacock aka Bud of Bud`s
Barbeque. Dad had Powell`s Grocery and Little Giant Grocery on
Pruett St. Grandparents lived at 420 Nazro. I`m a Pelly Rat.
My mother passed in 2001 at 74, she graduated from REL.
My cousin Boo Boo Fojt raced a 55 Chevy along with Jake Foyt.
Dad worked as a meatcutter at Hathaway`s, Daniel`s and Rusty`s
Country Meat Mkt.
I bet we know some of the same people.


----------



## grandpa cracker

Texas Jeweler said:


> I am suprised no one mentioned Glenn Slades Sporting Goods on I-45 South with the big glass trophy room.
> 
> The skating crew was "The Urban Animals".
> 
> My current store location is just a few doors down from where Alfred's Deli was in the Rice Village. His son, Mike, recently retired and sold the place.
> 
> The old store on the east side of Hwy. 35 that had the Bison!
> 
> Otto's bar b q.
> 
> Driving out past Eagle Lake on the way to our deer lease in Colorado County and seeing thousands of snow geese.
> 
> The Ranger Drive Inn on Telephone Road and curly fries!
> 
> Drag races down Holly hall road.
> 
> Tele-a-wink Grill, first time I ever paid for a meal with my Grandparents. Took them out to eat.
> 
> I have a long list we can do another thread on.


 I work directly across the street form the Tel Wink. Good food and
a long history.


----------



## roundman

reeltimer said:


> Hacksaw Duggan was my favorite and the black guy that would fly of the ropes Tiger something.........a good freind of mine used to be a big time wrestler and burst my bubble about them.


http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/profiles/t/tiger-conway-sr.html ,, http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/profiles/t/tiger-conway-jr.html


----------



## Utah Carl

Tortuga said:


> Kdub...that seafood joint was the original Gaidos..yep,the same one that is now down in Galveston. I pre-date you by about 35 years but still remember pretty good. Saturday was our big day...get our hands on two-bits..ride the bus downtown for a nickle and be sure to get a transfer..could ride all over Houston with that nickel. Could get into the "Popeye Club" at any theatre for another nickel..couple of serials (how about the Lone Ranger),a feature...and look at the girls.. Over to D'arcys for a cone for another nickel and still had a dime to blow.. High school days used to go over on Dowling St. and listen to the black blues bands...they all had a 'special' room in the back "For Whites Only"....guess it was their way of getting back at the Man...and we deserved it... Old ball games at Buff Stadium (Astros were the Buffalos in those days) out on the Gulf Freeway (which didn't exist then)...Good games...hot nights on 2x12 board seats swatting mosquitoes and drinking warm Southern Select beer.
> 
> Man...those were better days than these...
> 
> Old Phart


Technical foul: The original Gaido's opened 100 years ago in Galveston at Murdocks Pier (2200 Seawall).


----------



## Utah Carl

Chuck said:


> Remember the big lighted ball on top of a building in downtown that would change colors based upon the weather forcast.
> 
> The home plate from Busch Stadium is still exactly where it was when the stadium was in use...Fingers has made a small baseball musuem around the home plate in the floor.
> 
> When the Washburn Tunnel was the only way to get across the Houston Ship Channel unless you wanted to travel all the way to downtown or go across the ferry at the Monument.
> 
> Ever go to the Pleasure Pier (now the Flagship Hotel) when it was an amusement park and musuem in Houston? How about Splash Days when they threw thousands of plastic pill bottles out of a helicopter flying along the Seawall...each bottle had a slip of paper with a prize from a local merchant.
> 
> How about when Baytown only had one high school...the Ganders. The football team must have fielded 200 players for every game! And the band was so large, they covered the entire field during halftime. But they could sure play!
> 
> And going to Playland Park out on South Main.
> 
> Or traveling east from Houston when the only way was Hiway 90 before I-10 was built. We traveled back to Mississippi every summer and that was a long haul on 90!
> 
> As much fun as it is to remember these things, I am with Trouthunter when he said "but I miss being young too!"


I worked on the Pleasure Pier (destroyed by Carla in 1961). Got to see Brenda Lee, Jivin ' Gene and the Jokers (from Beaumont), Fats Domino, Conway Twitty and others in the Marine Ballroom. I made $18/week, but later told the GM, I would've worked for free. 50 years later, married his daughter. (He, the late Howard Robbins, also built the 61st St. Pier, destroyed by Ike and recently re-opened and the 90th St. Pier, ripped apart at the seams by Ike and looks like might be a lost cause.) Fertitta is supposedly going to take down the Flagship Hotel building (destroyed by Ike) and turn the pier back into the Pleasure Pier amusement park. No word about the t-head.


----------



## Lat22

Flying into Andrau Airpark with my dad in his Cherokee Six. We flew in one random Saturday to watch the Astros play the Dodgers. The date was September 26, 1981. Turned out to be a special day for Nolan Ryan. No hitter #5. I remember that long drive back down Westheimer to get get back to the airport. It seemed like it was in the country. Now its Royal Oaks Country Club and it seems like its in the middle of town.


----------



## Knot Kidding

Anybody remember the Crystal Pistol on 610? I was in luuuuuuuv with the girl on the swing!


----------



## Pasadena1944

When The Gulf Oil Building was the tallest building in downtown Houston. And there were NO Malls...


----------



## CHARLIE

Tortuga

Just read your post abouit being a T Sipper and the maroon paint. Sorry for the late reply but yes I remember those days being an old Reagan boy. I got chased, well we got chased I was driving a pickup with a bunch of guys in the back around Lamar planning on doing some evil deed when we were detected by a bunch of T Sips. Must have been 100 of them. Ha They chased us all over that area and finally threw a flashlight (I think it was a flashlight) that put a big dent in the pickup. Folks always asked how that dent got there and but of course I had no clue. Somehow we finally escaped forgotten exactly how. 

Those were the days

Charlie


----------



## Cap-N-Red

Red3fish , we'd walk the rocks (big jetties) almost all night after they were finished in '64 on. Come in commercial gut & gill the fish , eat at Melba's before sunrise and crash till around noon. While we were sleeping , Bernice (lady at the bait shop) across the hallway from the cafe would sell the fish for 25 cents a lb. to tourist. What was left after we got up and around , we'd take to Clark's and sell for anywhere from 17 cents to 25 cents a lb. The 3 of us would bring in 250# to 400# a night all caught on hardware. Only light we had was flashlights we would to retie our lures after loosing ones on the rocks. MirroLures cost $ 0.79 back then

Charlie , I had almost forgotten about the feud between Lamar and Reagan. I was a t-sipper before graduating from Bellaire. I surprised there wasn't any kids killed in some of the fights we were involved in. Course no one carried guns back then. Luckily


----------



## medja

*Cadet Don and Kitirik*



qapd said:


> How about Cadet Don and Kitterick.


My brother was on the Cadet Don show and I was on Kitirik show for our birthdays. Cook stuff back then.


----------



## Utah Carl

medja said:


> My brother was on the Cadet Don show and I was on Kitirik show for our birthdays. Cook stuff back then.


Channel 2 was first, 11 and 13 followed.

Channel 13 had a contest to name their new "cat" mascot. The winner was a girl who suggested, KITRIK (bringing in the KTRK call letters).

KITRIK was Bunny Orsak. A lot of kids didn't know much about anything, but Kitrik taught us without teaching.


----------



## ralph7

*mr caboose*

early 60's tv show where he would show the pictures you drew on tv.
i was so proud!


----------



## C.Hern5972

texas jam
Concerts in the summit
texas tapes and records
Burger hoss on park place


----------



## Texas T

kdubya said:


> I remember leaving Astros / Oilers games at the Astrodome with my dad, going to eat seafood at the restaurant on Main. The name escapes me, but it had the huge crab and shrimp out front wearing cowboy hats ..? Then we'd go down the road past Old Spanish Trail and ride the ponies.
> 
> What do you remember about the Houston area that holds fond memories for you.
> 
> Kelly


The pony ride is where my Mom and I were when my Daddy and his HPD partner got killed in the LOD, I was 5 years old.


----------



## tunchistheman

I remember watching jose cruze hitting homeruns in the dome and the bull kicking dust up on the scoreboard sayin uuuuhhhhhhh!


----------



## isle of breton

*BACK IN THE 50's*

READING THIS THREAD REALLY MADE ME DIZZY. BRINGING BACK SO MANY BURIED MEMORIES FROM MY BRAIN'S ARCHIVE DUNGEON.

I REMEMBER GOING TO THE BOYS CLUB ON SAT. MORNINGS TO SEE WHAT WRESTLING STAR THE CAULIFLOWER EARED PAUL BOSCH WOULD BRING FOR US TO MEET. SAW DUKE KEOMUKO[sp], RICKY STARR, DANNY MCSHANE, BULL CURRY, DAVID KUNKEL AND OTHERS.

I REMEMBER PLAYLAND PARK AND THE STOCK CAR RACES THERE ON SAT NITE. A.J. FOYT WAS RUNNING THE DIRT TRACK CARS BACK THEN.

KTRK HAD THE LONG TAILED KiTiRiK THE CAT TV SHOW DAILY AND THE CLOWN THAT SHE CALLED 'NOD'. LATER FOUND OUT IT WAS HER HUSBAND IN REAL LIFE. HIS NAME WAS REALLY 'NOD' SPELLED BACKWARD, 'DON'. TRUE. BROKE MY HEART.

REMEMBER RIDING THE FERRY BEFORE THE WASHBURN TUNNEL WAS BUILT TO GET ACROSS THE CHANNEL FROM GALENA PARK TO PASADENA. I REMEMBER LISTENING TO THE GRAND OPENING CEREMONY ON THE RADIO THE DAY THE WASHBURN TUNNEL WAS OPENED FOR TRAFFIC.

WATCHING KPRC TO SEE THE DAILY 'MATINEE' PROGRAM WITH HOST DICK GOTTLEIB.

GOT TO SEE CURLY FOX AND TEXAS RUBY DO THEIR SHOW ONE TIME OUT AROUND ROSENBERG BACK IN THE MID 50's. SHE SCARED THE HECK OUT OF ME FOR SOME REASON. WAYLON MENTIONED HER IN ONE OF HIS SONGS.

ANYBODY REMEMBER 'TOURIST COURTS'. AROUND 1950 WE LIVED IN A TOURIST COURT IN PASADENA OFF SHAVER WHEN I WAS A PRE-SCHOOLER, WITH LOTS OF KIN FOLKS AROUND US. BACK THEN I WAS THE GOPHER, THE ADULTS WOULD SEND ME TO THE 'SERVICE STATION' WITH A QUARTER TO GET THEM A PACK OF CIGARETTES FROM THE VENDING MACHINE THERE. WRAPPED INSIDE THE CELOPHANE WRAPPER OF THE CIGARETTE PACK WOULD BE 3 BRIGHT SHINEY NEW PENNIES AS CHANGE BACK FROM A QUARTER FOR A 22 CENT PACK OF SMOKES.

IN PASADENA BACK THEN YOU COULD GO TO A PLACE ON SHAVER THAT WOULD SELL YOU AN ICE COLD BLACK DIAMOND WATER MELON FROM ONE OF THE GIANT OAK BARRELS FILLED WITH ICE, WATER AND MELONS THAT WERE SO COLD THAT IT WOULD HURT YOUR TEETH TO EAT EM. THERE WERE BIG TABLES ON A SAW DUST FLOOR NEXT TO THE BARRELS UNDER A TIN ROOF WHERE THE WHOLE FAMILY COULD SIT AND THE OWNER WOULD CUT THE MELON AT YOUR TABLE INTO AS MANY SLICES AS YOU WANTED. OR IF YOU WANTED IT TO GO, HE WOULD [PLUG IT] CUT A PLUG OUT OF THE MELON TO MAKE SURE THE MELON WAS GOOD.

I LIVED FOR MOMENTS LIKE THAT AND IT WAS THE RICHEST PART OF MY LIFE. IT'S THE SIMPLE PLEASURES SUCH AS THOSE THAT I CHERISH SO MUCH. I WAS ONLY GOING TO WRITE A COUPLE OF LINES BUT IT JUST GUSHED OUT ONCE I GOT STARTED. SORRY!


----------



## jacktar57

the other drive in was called Christies, because my dad worked @ Sonny Look's and used take us there after work on friday nights


----------



## isle of breton

JACK TAR57, I REMEMBER SONNY LOOKS RESTAURANT FROM THE 50'S. IT WAS MY POPS FAVORITE PLACE. I STILL REMEMBER MY FIRST ENCOUNTER WITH ROQUEFORT CHEESE DRESSING ON A SALAD THERE. DIDN'T KNOW WHAT TO THINK ABOUT THE TASTE AT FIRST BUT SOON DEVELOPED A REAL TASTE FOR IT. THE PLACE GOT RAVE REVIEWS AROUND HOUSTON AS A TOP SHELF RESTAURANT.


----------



## tunchistheman

I remember pepermint park and super track on the gulf fwy, riding in the car as a kid up sw fwy face pressed against the window as we passed malibu race track.physical wizicle in sharpstown mall.walking to the theater from gulgate mall crossing the fwy overpass walkway.


----------



## tbone2374

Those rambuncitous ponies @ Playland Park. the Original James Coney Island on Walker, Princes Drive-in on Gulf Fwy, Colt 45 Baseball and Stadium, Meyer Speedway, Pig Stand on White Oak?, Some Burgers, Fed Mart, and Earl Cambell, and Bum Phillips Houston Oilers.


----------



## roundman




----------



## tbone2374

San Jacinto Inn all u can eat, Kings drug store on E. 11th. and what was the name of the old seafood restraunt @ 146 bridge Harrisons, or Heberts?


----------



## tbone2374

Great videos of Earl!!!


----------



## Trouthunter

Bringing this back to life because this evening I taught a bartender at a local bar how to make a Blue Meanie...It is a drink that Rich Zamora who ran the bar at the Bull & Anchor in Westbury Square back in the 70's early 80's.

Good times long gone but the memories live on forever.

TH


----------



## Tigerfan

I miss "The Story Guy"! Thas right!


----------



## steve holchak

:brew2::brew2::walkingsm:brew2:


Tigerfan said:


> I miss "The Story Guy"! Thas right!


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

Brought back lots of memories!!

One of my earliest memories is getting lost in Globe department store when I was about five. My mom about had a heart attack when I told her I had walked out in the parking lot looking for her at the car...lol.

Loved going to that store more than TG&Y.


----------



## Trouthunter

> I miss "The Story Guy"! Thas right!


Not to mention Little Rufus Rosenfelt and Jim Bob Jump Back.

TH


----------



## Knot Kidding

Rodney Crowell said best! Telephone Road


----------



## tbone2374

Windmill Dinner Theatre, Drag Racing on Holly Hall where the Astrodome is, King Center Drive-in, Gilley's and Nescadel Club, Colt-45 Stadium, Building of Gulf Fwy, Gulfgate first A/C Mall, Original James Coney Island, The Pig Stand, Someburger in the Heights,Meyer Speedway... I'll continue later!


----------



## jonate98

$1 Astros Tickets and sitting in lefty's drinking dome foam and heckling left fielder.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishermanSteve

*how about:*

lost my place in this thread so I might of missed these, any one say:

****** Johns Bar-B-Que near Garden Oaks (sorry but that was the name of the place)
the old Soda Fountain on Yale or Heights Blvd.
Bonus Burger
the Old Reagan Bank
Heights Hospital

i was born in Heights Hospital in 1960, went to elementary school in Windsor Village.
had one set of Grand Parents in the Heights & the other in Garden Oaks, so i reconize almost all that i have read.....


----------



## Johnny9

Seeing Elvis Presley, Roy and Dale Rogers at Coloseum in downtown when I was very young.


----------



## HoustonKid

Astroworld, Ottos, soon to be Christians Tailgate, and Eldridge before it crossed the bayou. We would hand out and do some underage beer drinking on Enclave on the south side of the bayou on the empty streets.

Prior to finding beer and driving cars, my buddies and I cut all of the trails that are now Hersey park. Back then we had to get wet to cross the bayou. I remember the first time we made it to Highway 6 via following the bayou.


----------



## FLAT FISHY

When Houston stopped at Alameda mall


----------



## Jamaica Cove

Bobcats in back yard, rattlesnakes, hognosed snakes, coral snakes, selling red-eared sliders to the pet store at Lantern Lane Shopping Center, Sandalwood was in the 'country', Camp Hudson-Boy Scout Camp on Memorial Dr. and one of my favorites was those green vine snakes and catching horned toads just about everywhere. How my mother tolerated a 'wildlife menagerie' in our garage/rooms I don't know. The a/c repairmen that also practiced 6 shooter quick draw just for fun in our driveway.


----------



## flatliner




----------



## Calmday

Tortuga said:


> Kdub...that seafood joint was the original Gaidos..yep,the same one that is now down in Galveston. I pre-date you by about 35 years but still remember pretty good. Saturday was our big day...get our hands on two-bits..ride the bus downtown for a nickle and be sure to get a transfer..could ride all over Houston with that nickel. Could get into the "Popeye Club" at any theatre for another nickel..couple of serials (how about the Lone Ranger),a feature...and look at the girls.. Over to D'arcys for a cone for another nickel and still had a dime to blow.. High school days used to go over on Dowling St. and listen to the black blues bands...they all had a 'special' room in the back "For Whites Only"....guess it was their way of getting back at the Man...and we deserved it... Old ball games at Buff Stadium (Astros were the Buffalos in those days) out on the Gulf Freeway (which didn't exist then)...Good games...hot nights on 2x12 board seats swatting mosquitoes and drinking warm Southern Select beer.
> 
> Man...those were better days than these...
> 
> Old Phart


Mr Jim I sure would like to sit down over a couple of beers and listen to your stories.


----------



## ReelAttitude

*The Carousel Motel*

Who could forget seeing that carousel going around at the corner of I-45 and 610. Just a few blocks from Kips Big Boy!


----------



## HoustonKid

Driving all the way down the beach from the end of the Seawall to SLP.


----------



## Calmday

Driving down I45 to Galveston before I45 was finished. You had to go onto the feeder everyplace where an overpass was supposed to be.


----------



## Johnboat

*1970s Urban Cowboy*

I was working on Manchester offices just down from our CIOC refinery where is was filmed. I read the script before the movie came out. Part of the consideration for using the refinery was a nice party for all of us company people attended by Travolta and Winger and other film crew people. They were good sports. http://www.fast-rewind.com/locations_urbancowboy.htm

Anyone remember The Plantation House restaurant near the Galleria?

How about Leisures Dining Room somewhere in or near Pasadena?

Tel Wink at corner of Telephone and Winkler already mentioned.

How about the original Ninfa's on Navigation with lines out the door because nobody had had grilled meat Mexican food before that.

I also remember another place on the Ship Channel called I think Shanghai Reds?

How about the nice restaurant on 45 South (I think) with all the pretty college girl waitresses in tight shirts and sweaters? It backed up to a country club.

I also remember a restaurant off 225 which was by itself right in front of the refineries. It had a bar and steaks. Gravel parking lot. I think the owner was called Chick.

How about the oldest Capt. Bennies oyster boat on S. Main and even the later one on 10 West (demolished )?


----------



## terryb

7777 Katy Freeway and The Cellar Door


----------



## menefreghista

ReelAttitude said:


> Who could forget seeing that carousel going around at the corner of I-45 and 610. Just a few blocks from Kips Big Boy!


I
Had some interesting nights there.


----------



## steve holchak

terryb said:


> 7777 Katy Freeway and The Cellar Door


That was good bbq. We had one in West University.

Chuck Wagon on bissonette. Hub burger was the bomb! Prices on Bellaire 19 cent hamburgers.military surplus(Academy now) on bissonette. Sneaking into Shamrock Hilton to jump off of the 10 meter platform.Stock car races @ Meyer speedway.Charlie Jones's skeet range on S.Main, across from the par 3 golf course on Stella Link............


----------



## Trouthunter

I remember a lot but my favorite memories are of Westbury Square back in the day. The pizza place with the house band HEW, Mario's Italian food, The Bull & Anchor, Rumplesteins, Cargo Houston, The Candle Shop and sweet little Cyndi Hitchcock who lived off of Stillbrooke lol.

The Red Lion, Sonny Looks...my how the years have passed.

TH


----------



## steve holchak

Tortuga said:


> Charlie..I remember old man Balfanz well..and also the Studewood drug.. dunno about Kings.. Wuz a loooong time ago..lol..
> 
> Ya gotta remember though...you wuz one of them 'Heights Rats ' ..and I was in the 'silk-stocking' bunch (i.e....Lamar Hi).:biggrin:..and I KNOW it wuz you that poured that gasoline on our front grass to spell out "RHS"..and kinda suspect it wuz you that chunked all that maroon paint on our big map of Texas on the front of the school....:rotfl:


Mirabeau B. Lamar, on Westheimer? I graduated from there 1973. My mom in 1945


----------



## ngrant

Dave Ward played a sheriff in a movie shot in Bolivar.
Cruising S.Main sometimes the fountain was overflowing with suds.
Cold mugs of beer from Princess from carhops
South Main drive in
McClendon Triple was new
Madison High School
Dick Dowling Jr
Boat shed murders
Westbury Square
Pyburns groceries and trailer park
John Wayne at the Majestic Hell fighters Premier


----------



## Harbormaster

Anyone remember Grant Elsings on Scott Street? It was the only place to get rod building supplies in the early seventies.


----------



## steve holchak

Harbormaster said:


> Anyone remember Grant Elsings on Scott Street? It was the only place to get rod building supplies in the early seventies.


I shot skeet with Grant @ Charlie Jones gun range. He also gave lessons.


----------



## tboltmike

Nickel Beer night at the Astros games


----------



## acoastalbender

There was a old der weinershnitzle (sp?) converted to a BBQ drive up on Shepard ..... anyone remember that? I'd drive miles out of my way to get lunch there ....that was 45 years ago but honestly, I still don't think I've had better BBQ and it ain't just 'cause it's a memory ....:rotfl:

How bout Oilers games at Rice stadium ...

.


----------



## Harbormaster

steve holchak said:


> I shot skeet with Grant @ Charlie Jones gun range. He also gave lessons.


That's cool! I got to shoot 5 Stand with Bob Brister at American Shooting Centers some 25 years or so ago. Had to keep waking him up when it was his shot.


----------



## pg542

Harbormaster said:


> Anyone remember Grant Elsings on Scott Street? It was the only place to get rod building supplies in the early seventies.


 I remember going there with my dad. What a wonder world inside. He used to call it Grant Esling. One day I saw the sign and let's just say my pop didn't like his whippersnapper boy correcting him. Golly that's along time ago.


----------



## steve holchak

Harbormaster said:


> That's cool! I got to shoot 5 Stand with Bob Brister at American Shooting Centers some 25 years or so ago. Had to keep waking him up when it was his shot.


Shot live pigeons @ American shooting center one time with Grant. Animal rights activist caught wind of it and shut it down. The guy would pull feathers out of their wings, let em' go, if you dropped them in the circle, it was a "kill" LOTSof $$$ changing hands on these weekly shoots. Did you ever get in the poker games? I got my wifes diamond for her wedding ring in one from Harper, a pawnshop owner. He ran out of cash, threw the diamond in the pot for a $250.00 call, and lost! Gordons jewelers insured it for 5k when they shipped to another store to be mounted into the ring we chose. This was 35 years ago. Said it was flawless.


----------



## Tortuga

Just a point of order..but his name was Grant Ilseng..

Bought a lot of long guns from him back in the day...


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Everyone cut their own yard. No yard crews.


----------



## Weigh Master

How about "Teen Hall" on OST...w/ it's swimming pool and plastic bubble chained to bottom....BJ Thomas's hangout.


----------



## Rubberback

The Fun Co. on winrock & westheimer.


----------

